# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  HexEx H14 - Zurck in die Zukunft

## Saphira.

Hallo zusammen  :Grinnnss!: ,

Jetzt ist es also so weit, wir sind die Nchsten, die das Hex in diesem Jahr hinter sich bringen drfen. 

Wie konnte das eigentlich so schnell passieren?  :Oh nee...:  Ich fhle mich so, als wre ich eben erst in der Klinik angelangt und jetzt ist sie dann bald schon wieder vorbei.... Geht es da nur mir so? 

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf ein gemeinsames Lernen mit Euch und hoffentlich auch etwas Spa hier in den nchsten Monaten. Aber gemeinsam werden wir das Schiff schon Schaukeln! 



Viele Gre! 


P.S. An die Mods: Kann vielleicht jemand den Thread wieder oben anpinnen, wie auch bei den Hexlern vor uns? Danke schonmal dafr.

----------


## Brutus

> P.S. An die Mods: Kann vielleicht jemand den Thread wieder oben anpinnen, wie auch bei den Hexlern vor uns? Danke schonmal dafr.


Gerne!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> Jetzt ist es also so weit, wir sind die Nchsten, die das Hex in diesem Jahr hinter sich bringen drfen. 
> 
> Wie konnte das eigentlich so schnell passieren?  Ich fhle mich so, als wre ich eben erst in der Klinik angelangt und jetzt ist sie dann bald schon wieder vorbei.... Geht es da nur mir so? 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf ein gemeinsames Lernen mit Euch und hoffentlich auch etwas Spa hier in den nchsten Monaten. Aber gemeinsam werden wir das Schiff schon Schaukeln! 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, das geht nicht nur dir so. Habe genau das gleiche Gefhl und fhle mich auch noch nicht wirklich wissend. 

Aber natrlich werden wir das hinbekommen! 

Schn, dass wir jetzt einen Thread haben!

----------


## Shizr

> Wie konnte das eigentlich so schnell passieren?  Ich fhle mich so, als wre ich eben erst in der Klinik angelangt und jetzt ist sie dann bald schon wieder vorbei.... Geht es da nur mir so?


Definitiv nicht.


Irgendwie ist es gefhlt erst ein paar Monate her, dass ich hilf-, plan- und orientierungslos in den ersten GKU getappert bin, und jetzt soll es bald ins _PJ_ gehen...? Schrg, wie die Zeit vergeht.



HEx, wir kommen!

----------


## Laelya

Ach "noch" freue ich mich auf das Hex, endlich ein Ende des PJs und endlich das Ende in Sicht  :hmmm...: 

und ich freue mich, ganz viele bekannte Namen hier zu lesen, mit denen man schon durch die Klinik gestolpert ist

----------


## MissGarfield83

@maximus : Dann kauf dir doch gebraucht die Alte ... wird auch gnstiger sein  :Smilie:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ja, aber vielleicht ist die neue besser, mit Bilder und so...die eine oder zwei Wochen macht jetzt nicht so einen groen Unterschied.
Aber ich kriege die absolute Krise wenn es auf einmal heit es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten und sie kommen noch spter :was ist das...?:

----------


## risingsun

Na auch in der Bib kann man mit Amboss lernen ;)

Vllt werd ich mich in Teilen der Lernperiode auch dorthin verziehen. Vorm Physikum hab ich da viel Zeit verbracht, aber zur Zeit lufts zuhause auch ganz gut.

Im brigen bin ich glaube ein wenig Fan von Meditorium geworden - die Podcasts helfen mir bereits gelerntes zu rekapitulieren und das ist didaktisch meist auch recht ansehnlich aufbereitet und mit Wiederholungen versehen  :Smilie:  daumen hoch

----------


## Chris.

Maximus, dann nutz doch die Zeit um mehr zu kreuzen. In den Kommentaren steht ja auch schon ne Menge aus den Lernkarten.

----------


## MissGarfield83

@maximus : Manchmal versteh ich dich nicht - es muss immer das Neueste und Beste sein, anstatt mal eine funktionierende Lsung zu haben, wartest du lieber ... 

@risingsun : Ich wrd auch gern in die Bib in FFM - aber die sind grad irgendwelche Betonwnde am gieen auf der Baustelle daneben. Gehst du zum Rep vom Schulze ab bernchste Woche ( ich glaub der 17.07 ) ?

Morgen gnn ich mir endlich die Pause ... dann gibts auch Bilder  :Smilie:  Hoffentlich ...

Eine Entdeckung muss ich aber heute schon mit euch teilen - das "face of the giant panda sign" - ( http://www.neurology.org/content/61/7/969.figures-only )

----------


## la miel

Mich nervt beim Kreuzen so ziemlich, dass ich anfangs noch immer so motiviert bin, die ganzen Kommentare durchzugehen und gegen Ende interessiert es mich scheinbar gar nicht mehr, warum ich eine Frage richtig oder falsch gekreuzt habe ... nicht mal bei nur geratenen. :Nixweiss:  Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal.  :Keks: 

Was meint ihr, soll man den ersten Kreuzdurchgang vielleicht schnell machen, um sich bei Laune zu halten und dann nochmal nen Durchgang mit Erklrungen usw.? Fange immer an mit Kommentar und Lernkarte nochmal durchlesen und denke dann nach Stunden, dass ich ja irgendwie gar nicht vom Fleck komme und fange dann an nur noch zu berfliegen, um endlich die Fragen durch zu haben. Kreuzzeit heute ca. 30 Min., in Echtzeit ca. 2,5 Stunden.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laelya

> ahhh schau an hab ich wieder was gelernt.....gut dann wo find ich die liste? XD 
> 
> @ fay83 
> kopf hoch! Infektion wird besser da wiederholt sich doch themenmig recht viel in den paar tagen


die sind doch noch gar nicht fertig  :hmmm...: 
es wird hier schon auftauchen, wenn es soweit ist. beim letzten mal kam es glaube ich 1 - 1 1/2 Monate vor dem examen. also ruhig Blut. das bearbeiten der alten liste kommt bestimmt auch gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Chris.

Versuche es doch im Prfungsmodus...geht ja dann schneller und du kreuzt am Schlu nicht soviel Falsches blo weil du mde und genervt bist (kenne ich auch  :bhh: )...und dann nimmst du die Zeit, die du gespart hast, um einen Wiederholungsdurchgang zu machen, wo du die Kommentare liest...entweder direkt danach...oder wie ich, nach dem Lesen...so hast du deine "echten Kreuzergebnisse" und dann noch ne Wiederholungssession

----------


## la miel

> Versuche es doch im Prfungsmodus...geht ja dann schneller und du kreuzt am Schlu nicht soviel Falsches blo weil du mde und genervt bist (kenne ich auch )...und dann nimmst du die Zeit, die du gespart hast, um einen Wiederholungsdurchgang zu machen, wo du die Kommentare liest...entweder direkt danach...oder wie ich, nach dem Lesen...so hast du deine "echten Kreuzergebnisse" und dann noch ne Wiederholungssession


Das ist auch eine Idee. Hab heute beim Kreuzen an deine Podcast-Tipps gedacht. Tag 9 gekreuzt. Da kamen ja 3-4x irgendwelche Syndrome, die man so nicht kennen wrde, aaaaaber Doctopia macht's mglich.  :bhh:

----------


## Chris.

Ja, die sind wirklich hilfreich, hab jetzt erst die Karteikarten gesehen...lese zwischendurch der Abwechslung halber immer mal 3-4 Karteikarten oder kreuz ein bichen im Syndrom-Quiz rum...bin so ein Zappel-Phillip  :Grinnnss!: ...brauche immer noch was anderes, damit es nicht so eintnig wird

----------


## la miel

> dann Falschfragen vom Vortag kreuzen, dann den Tag normal kreuzen


Mhh, hab dabei jetzt aber auch das Problem, das schon mal im Thread beschrieben wurde. Hab beim Falsch-Fragen-Kreuzen immer 100%, weil Kurzzeitgedchtnis zu gut funktioniert. Ich muss nicht mal wissen, warum die andere Antwort richtig war, wenn die beim ersten Durchgang richtig markiert war, brennt sich das ein. Auerdem brauche ich nichtmal mehr die Frage lesen und kreuze direkt die richtige Antwort. Ist ja irgendwie nur noch Selbstbetrug und unbefriedigend... ::-oopss:

----------


## Laelya

dann kreuz die falsch fragen 3 tage spter  :hmmm...: 

@lottis:
sind vor sortiert, soweit ich das wei

----------


## lottisworld

> @lottis:
> sind vor sortiert, soweit ich das wei


mmh, die Amboss- Fragen jetzt, oder die Originalen? Die Frage kam mir jetzt gerade beim Probekreuzen Tag 1 F2005...

----------


## Laelya

ich glaube die ambossfragen, denn die innere fragen verteilen sich ja auf 3 prfungstage.
wenn ich daran denke wie medilearn immer durchzhlt wie viele fragen pro tag pro fach dran kommen um dann ihre liste zu erstellen.

ich glaube schon dass es Schwerpunkt tage gibt, aber eben nicht das alle fragen zu einem fach (gerade bei den groen) an einem tag dran kommen. aber ich kann mich natrlich auch irren

----------


## febee

was ich noch mach (falls es jdn. was bringt)
ich kopier mir die lernkarten in word (bis die gedruckte version endlich da ist) und markiere sie bunt und unterstreiche das wichtige und fge bilder hinzu, z.B. unterschied zw. konzentrische und exzentrische hyperthrophie

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ist auch nicht mehr Heckmeck, als du um die Printausgabe von Amboss gemacht hast...


 :bhh:  :Top:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Maximus
Wenn Du Endokrino so gut verstehst, dann knntest Du ja fr die wichtigsten Erkrankungen und Tests Merkstze oder gute Erklrungen formulieren.
Ich verstehe da nmlich immer Bahnhof mit Bratkartoffeln  :bhh:  (wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine)  :Grins: 

Pdiatrie Tag 1 - Kreuzfragen: 62,5% - bh - Syndrome, Eigenamen, Humangenetikzeugs und Hormonstrungen  :kotzen:

----------


## Milana

> Ich hatte gestern lernfrei .. und starte heute mit Infektio d2 durch ;)


Cool, dass jemand mit mir auf einer Hhe ist. Dieser Tag zieht sich bei mir wie Kaugummi, ich kann mir nichts davon merken und brauche fr jede Seite eeeewig...  :Woow:  Ob ich wohl heute noch fertig werde?

----------


## Gast26092018

@Thunderstorm: ich kenne kaum Merkstze :Blush:  das meiste habe ich whrend des Studiums stur auswendig gelernt und mehrmals wiederholt, so dass es halbwegs sitzt  :hmmm...: 
Ich bin aber auch kein Fan von Merkstzen :Nixweiss:  mir fllt es manchmal schwer die Merkstze zu merken, als das sie mir gro ntzen^^ Ich bin aber auch kein Experte...

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ Maximus
Genau das ist ja das Problem: es gibt kaum gute bzw. einleuchtende Erklrungen oder Merkstze fr Endokrino!  :grrrr....: 
Wie merkst Du Dir denn den ganzen Kram? 
Wenn ich versuche, mir das herzuleiten, bekomme ich entweder einen Knoten im Hirn oder ich blicke von Haus aus gar nicht durch. Auch Amboss hat mir da bis jetzt nicht weitergeholfen.
Wenn Du also simple Erklrungen fr die KH, Elektrolytverschiebungen, Hormonstrungen oder Tests hast, dann her damit!

----------


## Fay83

> Ich hatte heute Vormittag die ganzen Protozoen und musste mir stndig sagen "alles importiert, hier im grauen, kalten Deutschland bist du sicher"


 :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## papiertiger

Ich hab trotzdem Angst. Ich mag das nicht lesen  ::-oopss:   (Reihe mich mal bei den Infektio-Leidensgenossen mit ein.. ) 

Und das schlechtere Wetter ntzt irgendwie auch nichts. Dachte erst, gut, keine Ablenkung, aber dass auch die Mglichkeit Balkon/Garten zum Lernen wegfllt macht mich gerade eher noch unmotivierter.

----------


## Laelya

Mh hatte gerade im Supermarkt nen Kreislauf versacker und mich auf den Boden wiedergefunden
Nun wieder heil zu Hause, kurz ausruhen und dann will ich anfangen zu lesen und zu kreuzen

----------


## papiertiger

Gute Besserung. Und schn Fe hochlegen beim Lesen  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@misstiffy : Jetzt musst du der Katze noch nen Dosenffner schenken und sie ist Autark ..  :bhh:  Meine nervt grad weil sie sich ignoriert vorkommt ...

----------


## Milana

Wenn Amboss nicht alle zwei Tage entscheiden wrde, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann und wenn es mich dann endlich irgendwann einloggt einfach nichts mehr zu laden... MOAH, ich hab eh immer schon so Probleme mich nach dem Mittagessen aufzuraffen, da braucht mich das nicht auch noch zu nerven  :grrrr....:

----------


## risingsun

Vorletzter Infektio Tag ging Karten mig fix rum.. jetzt wird gekreuzt

----------


## Jauheliha

Ja, ich fliege auch dauernd raus  :Nixweiss:  Bei mir liegt es aber an der Internetverbindung im Haus. 

Darf ich euch mal etwas fragen? Wenn man erst Mitte/Ende November das mndliche Examen hat, was meint ihr wie lange es dauert, bis man alle Unterlagen zusammenhat, die man zum Beantragen der Approbation bentigt, und dann auch wirklich anfangen kann zu arbeiten? Fhrungszeugnis und rztl. Attest etc. kann man ja schon vorher beantragen, aber wann hat man es auf Papier, dass man beide Teile bestanden hat?

----------


## Laelya

also bei uns kannst die Approbation schon nach der schriftlichen beantragen  :Grinnnss!:  damit nach der mdl nicht mehr so lange warten muss. steht auf der lageso Seite

ich bin heute sehr sehr lahm, lass mich von allem ablenken, man man man...nicht gut

----------


## Fay83

ein kommilitone von mir hat seinen vertrag auf gut glck zum 1.12. unterschrieben. die personaldame hat gesagt, dass die sich dann in solchen ausnahmefllen auch mal auf dem kurzen dienstweg von der bezierksregierung besttigen lassen, dass man seine prfungen bestanden hat  :Nixweiss:  ich habe jetzt sicherheitshalber zum 1.1. unterzeichnet. denke das sollte zu klappen sein, zumindest hrte sich das da so an.....mal sehen.....

----------


## Milana

> Ich auch nicht.. damit verarscht man sich doch selber..


Und in der Hlfte der Flle sagen sie nur "jaaa, das muss man halt auswendig lernen, Facharztwissen" und in der anderen Hlfte verraten sie dee Lsung... nene, die benutz ich auch nicht. 

Ich verbasel mich grad so ein bisschen im Lernplan... ich htte lieber doch mit Amboss anfangen sollen und ich bin verunsichert, weil alle anders kreuzen als ich und ach ich wei auch nicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## papiertiger

> Ja, aber Uni Klausuren kreuzen ist doch eine ganz andere Liga, da kannst Du doch 1er und 2er kreuzen, ohne wirklich viel Ahnung vom Fach zu haben ( Altklausuren!), das wissen wir doch alle, ging mir jedenfalls so.


Heit aber nicht, dass alle Lerntaktiken, die man sich fr die Uniklausuren zu eigen gemacht hat, automatisch fr die Fe sind.

Sicher, wenn man immer nur sich am Vorabend den Stapel Altklausuren zu Gemte gefhrt hat und dank > 60 Prozent Altfragen damit immer ganz passabel bestanden hat mag das so sein. Aber die allerwenigsten drften exklusiv mit dieser Taktik durch den klinischen Abschnitt gekommen zu sein. Zumindest bei uns war der Anteil der Fcher, in der diese Taktik alleine zum Erfolg gefhrt hat, jetzt nicht so bermig gro.

Sprich, ein bisschen was anderes als Altklausuren auswendig lernen haben wohl die meisten von uns whrend des klinischen Abschnittes zustzlich gemacht. Und daraus nhrt sich schon ein gewisser Erfahrungsschatz, im Sinne von zB. Zuhren alleine hilft mir nicht so gut, mit anderen Durchsprechen dagegen fhrt dazu, dass ich mir die Sachen dann richtig gut merken kann, meiner Katze erzhlen bringt auch schon ein bisschen was, Lesen alleine fhrt dazu dass ich schnell abschalte, wenn ich mir aber nach jedem Kapitel dass gelesene zusammenfasse bleibt deutlich mehr hngen weil ich dann auch aufmerksam lesen muss..  usw. usf.  

Und davon kann man durchaus auch jetzt zehren.

(meine Meinung..)

----------


## Gast26092018

@Laelya: vielleicht hilft es, wenn du dir zu jedem Thema ein paar wichtige Notizen machst und am nchsten Tag deine Notizen wiederholst. Dann merkst du dir die Sachen vielleicht besser und berfliegst sie nicht nut :Nixweiss: 

Die Oberarztkomentare benutze ich nur, wenn ich absolut keine Ahnung habe, auch nicht mit Ausschlussverfahren.

----------


## Laelya

Ich habe fr die uniklausuren richtig gelernt in Kombination mit den Mc fragen und Hab da meistens zwischen 80-100 % in den Klausuren geschafft, mit eigenen Notizen! Skripten und altklausuren. Aber nicht aus Bchern  :hmmm...: 

Ich habe jetzt mal heute vor dem lernen gekreuzt und bin sofort 15% besser gewesen! Mhm???kann auch an den beiden Fllen gelegen haben, die mir lagen

Ich denk einfach das ich die nchste Woche mal teste erst zu kreuzen und dann zu lernen und die lernkarten von Amboss mal besser durchzugehen.

Und altklausuren mgen vielleicht nicht aussage krftig gewesen sein, aber es gab auch mdl Prfungen etc und die hab ich auch gut bis sehr gut bestanden. Eigentlich hatte ich in der Klinik auer mit patho gar keine Probleme.
Ich glaube ich stehe mir momentan noch selbst im Wege und da sind die Umstnde mit Umzug, Arbeit, Doktorarbeit und Schwangerschaft nicht gerade positive Einflsse  :Grinnnss!: 

Werd mich die nchsten Tage mal zusammenreien und ein andere Reihenfolge des Tagesablaufs whlen und dann mal schauen.

@maxi:
Ich hab bis heute jeden Tag Karteikarten geschrieben, aber ich denke fast dass die mir zu viel zeit kosten und ich spter nicht mehr rausschauen werde. Ich lass das jetzt mal und konzentrier mich nur noch aufs wesentliche

----------


## mieze

> Ja, aber Uni Klausuren kreuzen ist doch eine ganz andere Liga, da kannst Du doch 1er und 2er kreuzen, ohne wirklich viel Ahnung vom Fach zu haben ( Altklausuren!), das wissen wir doch alle, ging mir jedenfalls so. Jetzt ist es halt  ohne Sicherheitsgurt und dein wahrer Stand outet sich beim kreuzen. ich bin derzeit schon sehr froh ber 68% und hoffe auf mehr. 85%?? Davon trume ich noch.  ...
> 
> Ich will jetzt unter Artenschutz  
> 
> 
> 
> Zwei Tage in einen zu packen mache ich nicht freiwillig, mu, wegen Arbeiten, ist auf Dauer aber eher kontraproduktiv....
> 
> Laelya, nicht unterkriegen lassen!


wo hast du denn studiert? bei uns war gabs durch altfragen anschauen keine 2er...schon garnicht in Innere!

----------


## Serval

@ Milana
VIIIELEN DANK FR DEN ZUSPRUCH! Ja dann werde ich morgen nach dem Joggen mal so richtig mit Innere loslegen, allerdings von hinten (Tag 22) anfangen. 
Ist schon lustig, Pdi und Gyn sind meine Albtraumfcher und dafr bin ich TOTALER Patho-Fan  :Loove:   Und auch Infektio und Derma sind toll.

@ Alle Katzenhalter (scheint ja echt viele hier zu geben): Ich habe auch zwei Miezen, die habe ich schon beim Physikum immer "vollgelabert" wenn ich daheim fr die Mndliche gebt hab. Wnschte nur, die Prfer wrden so selig schnurren, wenn man mal Mll erzhlt   :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast26092018

Willkommen@serval :Top: 
Warum fangen manche von euch von hinten an?

----------


## Laelya

Weil Rheuma als letztes dran ist und viele Fragen in den Examina Rheuma sind  :hmmm...:  (meine Gedanken dazu)

Ohje ich hab Siamkatzen, d.h. Wenn ich mit denen Anfnge zu quatschen dann quatschen die zurck und zwar richtig, wenn die beiden sich dann belstigt fhlen meckern die mich schon gerne mal an.
Ich quatsche heute meinen Mann voll und das funktioniert super  :Loove:  er meinte, warum ich das erst jetzt mache, im Physikum htte ich das auch jeden Tag gemacht  :Oh nee...:  (hab ich wohl aus meinem Kopf verbannt)

Gut das er so Medizin interessiert ist, der fragt dann auch echt komische Sachen nochmal nach, wo ich dann echt nochmal nachschlagen muss  :hmmm...:  

Hab ich schon gesagt das ich crohn und colitis ulcerosa toll finde

----------


## Serval

@Maximus 007: herzlichen Dank frs Willkommen. Irgendwie luge ich doch fast stndlich ins Forum und freu mich ber jede Antwort und Motivation, ich prokrastiniere mal wieder... Das hab ich auch bei Innere. Erstmal gepflegt die ersten 22 Tage bersprungen, weils mir nicht so liegt aber Milana hat mich grad ganz gut motiviert.
Fange von hinten an, weil mir die Themen an den letzteren Tagen mehr liegen und die in nicht unerheblichem Mae ja auch examensrelevant zu sein scheinen (Kollagenosen, Rheuma, Vaskulitiden  :Loove:  )  
@Laelya: Siamkatzen sind aber auch echt ziemlich laut.. Ich hab zwei Russisch blau, die sind so ziemlich das Gegenteil von der Lautstrke und lieben es einfach stundenlang ruhig dazusitzen und zuzuhren oder zu beobachten. Jemand, der mir zwischendurch mal komische Fragen stellt, wre aber auch nicht schlecht.. JAAA, M.Chron und Colitis Ulcerosa - das ist auch MAINTOPIC in der Patho  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## cicely

@Serval: Oooh wie toll, Russisch Blau finde ich wuuunderschn, die htte ich auch so gerne  :Loove:

----------


## Milana

Boah, ich hab grad einen Ritt durch die Neuro hinter mir. Hab alle meine Notizen dazu gelesen, mein Schdel platzt gleich... Wie krass, das ist alles meine Schrift gewesen, aber ich kann mich bei manchen Sachen echt nicht erinnern, dass ich das jemals gehrt, geschweige denn aufgeschrieben habe! 

Jap, korrigiert und verschlimmbessert wird nicht. Ich hab mich gestern bei zwei Fragen nach 1 Sek nochmal umkorrigiert, weil ich dachte, mir wre es eingefallen (nichtmal beim zweiten Durchgang... direkt nachdem ich das Kreuzchen gesetzt hatte)... beides verschlimmbessert. Im Examen wird alles einmal in Ultra-Sonic-Speed durchgekreuzt und dann werde ich 3,5h ausharren und meinen Radiergummi stillhalten... Einzige Ausnahme: "nicht" berlesen.

Ich wnsche mir fr nchstes Wochenende, dass wir auch so superschnes Wetter haben wie heute, damit ich rausrausraus kann! Ich wrde auch am Liebsten auf eine Nordseeinsel... Bin aber fest eingespannt, feiere meinen Geb nach (dafr hab ich dieses WE nun wirklich keinen Nerv) und muss dann direkt an das Paper. Puuuh. Aber ich glaube, das ist besser so fr mich. Beim Physikum hatte ich danach vier Wochen nur frei und bin in sowas von ein tiefes schwarzes Loch gefallen, da mchte ich jetzt lieber nicht nochmal hin  :bhh:

----------


## bremer

Hallo  ::-winky: 
Hab die letzten Tage etwas weniger gelernt und mehr Ausgleichsachen gemacht,
das hat sich richtig gelohnt. Ich hab jetzt wieder richtig Lust aufs Lernen bekommen,
ich freu mich gerade zu  :hmmm...: 
Manchmal tut so eine Pause richtig gut

----------


## Laelya

So Examen Herbst 2013 abgeschlossen. Ich fand den dritten Tag echt hart, er war aber dennoch der beste von den dreien tagen. Insgesamt hab ich mich von Tag zu Tag gesteigert und bin auf einem fr mehr sehr angenehmen Endergebnis gelandet. Gengend Puffer fr das Examen.

Jetzt hab ich bisschen Angst ab Morgen F2014 zu kreuzen und dort zu versagen  ::-oopss:  

Das tolle ist aber, das mir Amboss noch diejenigen Fcher zur Vertiefung vorschlgt die sowieso noch in meiner Wiederholung dran kommen. (HNO, Auge, Derma) und die anderen (auer Pharma  :bhh: ) sind ganz nach unten gerutscht.

So, jetzt gibts ne kurze Obstzwischenpause und dann starte ich mit der Uro-wiederholung durch.
Bis spter ihr Lieben :Knuddel:

----------


## risingsun

Wow.. der Schwangerschaftsfall ist brutal T_T

----------


## -Julchen-

> Hrt sich nach einem erfolgreichen Abschluss an? Glckwunsch!


Joa, erfolgreich mehr oder weniger. Aber insgesamt doch schon ein beruhigendes und zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis ::-stud:   Wie bei dir!  :Top:  Und ich freu mich jetzt echt drauf und bin gespannt, was bei uns so kommt. 
@Laelya: Wenn du bis jetzt nicht toal versagt hast, wird das auch bei F14 nicht passieren. Aber ich wei ja, was du meinst, die Angst haben wir doch alle irgendwie ::-oopss:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Laelya und Saphira: Was nehmt ihr den Verpflegungsmig mit zum Examen? Ich brauch noch Inspiration  :Big Grin:  Hab jetzt whrend dem lernen immer Karotte geknabbert, aber meint ihr das darf ich in der Prfung??

----------


## Jauheliha

Nchste Woche um diese Uhrzeit werde ich sicher betrunken sein.

----------


## Saphira.

> @Laelya und Saphira: Was nehmt ihr den Verpflegungsmig mit zum Examen? Ich brauch noch Inspiration  Hab jetzt whrend dem lernen immer Karotte geknabbert, aber meint ihr das darf ich in der Prfung??


Also ich nehme mit:
- kleine Falsche Cola
- groe Falsche Wasser
- Traubenzucker Himbeer und Waldfrucht (hab ich kleine Pckchen)
- Brot mit Wurst / Kse (fr den deftigen Hunger gegen 12  :Blush: )
- Brezel mit Ltta
- Marienschokokfer (Glcksbringer von meinem Freund...)
- Hanuta

EDIT: Und klar kannst du eine Karotte knabbern, warum nicht? Oder hast du vor das durchgehend die ganzen 5 Stunden lang zu machen? Das wre dann schon etwas hart, wrde ich sicher nicht machen, aber mal eine Karotte oder einen Keks?... aber ich wette mit dir, es sind auch wieder viele mit Keksen und lautem Schuhwerk dabei oder gar solche die die ganze Zeit hibbeln und nicht still sitzen knnen... dafr gibt es Oropax  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laelya

meine Verpflegung:

0,5 l Wasser
0,5 l Saft
belegtes Brtchen mit Kse/Wurst
Corny
Emmi Vanille Latte 
Schogetten Haselnuss
Dextro Energy Johannisbeere
Fruit-2-Day

und alles so, damit ich die Mitmenschen nicht stre. Daher habe ich von mssen und dergleichen abgesehen, da das kauen echt schon nervig sein kann fr andere  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast26092018

Ich kann bei Prfungen nicht gro essen.
Nehme vielleicht: Holunderlimonade und Wasser, pocket coffee, Schokolade, Nsse(wallnsse und cashew), Traubenzucker, Kaugummi...ich denke das reicht :Nixweiss: 
Am schlimmstn finde ich es wenn Leute Eier mitnehmen :kotzen:  mir persnlich wre Karottenkauen zu laut^^

----------


## bremer

> Du wrst auf jeden Fall sehr geeignet Na gut, aber dann lohnen sich ja die Flle echt nicht so wahnsinnig, wenn dan zum eigentlichen nur die Hlfte der Fragen gehrt und der rest Fragen zum Drumrum sind...


Neben den potentiellen Fllen musst du halt noch die potentiellen Drumherums lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## papiertiger

hehe, sehr schn konstruiert.

@F14/1 .. ich geh mal ne Runde irgendwas anschreien.

----------


## ger86

Hey, bin auch mal wieder am Start. Hab mich die letzten Tage etwas verzogen...

Zu f14 1  :kotzen:  der Gynkologie fall war ne Frechheit!
          2 dumme leichtsinnige Fehler gemacht, aber ok
          3  :Grinnnss!: 

Insgesamt 0,6% schlechter wie h13. Ich werde nicht Bombe abschneiden, aber ich denke es msste laufen. Wen interessiert nachher noch die Note?

----------


## yxcasdqwe

> Wen interessiert nachher noch die Note?


das wrd mich echt mal interessieren. auerhalb der unikliniken berlin, hamburg, mnchen doch keinen, oder?

mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass auf dem gesamten "potentielle flle medilearn blatt" nix von kolon oder rektum steht. das les ich lieber auch noch

----------


## altalena

Ich muss sagen, ich fand den Gyn-Fall nicht so krass furchtbar. Klar, dass man da nicht jede Frage easypeasy beantworten kann, aber manche Sachen konnte man sich auch herleiten. Bei anderen Fllen hab ich schon deutlich schlechter gekreuzt.
Werd mir wohl auch nochmal die Leukmien reinziehen, zum 238. Mal und vielleicht bleibt dieses Mal ein bisschen mehr hngen  :Keks:

----------


## Milana

> Und der Tag 3 F2014 war ja wirklich ein Geschenk. Gut, dass das der letzte war


Ironie?  :bhh:  bei mir lief der am schlechtesten (aber immernoch bestanden von daher mir auch egal). 

So, ich pack's jetzt. Echt, viel mehr lernen als wir in den letzten Monaten kann man nicht mehr, wenn das nicht reicht, dann wei ich auch nicht. Gute Nacht ihr!

----------


## Laelya

ich bin auch noch hier, aber eigentlich surfe ich nur noch durchs netz hehe
ich liebe schaukeln auch, wir werden eine im garten aufstellen  :Loove:

----------


## Saphira.

Ich bin auch noch am Start... bin aber noch frohen Mutes und motiviert von dem her mache ich noch etwas weiter und lese noch die ein oder andere Lernkarte der potentiellen Flle..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Amygdala88

Ich bin auch noch dabei und werde noch ein Stndchen weiterkreuzen, Intensiv- und Notfallmedizin kreuzt sich gerade ganz gut. Dann wre das abgehakt..

----------


## Laelya

ja LKs lese ich auch so nebenbei, nur kreuzen mag ich jetzt gerade nicht mehr... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Elena1989

Oh, Amboss hat wieder ein bisschen an seinen Funktionen rumgeschraubt. Man kann sich jetzt sowohl die Examensmatrix, als auch die Gesamtauswertung auch in "wie zuerst gekreuzt" anzeigen lassen. Ist dann irgendwie nicht mehr so hbsch  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

@elena : Im Vergleich doch sehr hbsch ... ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

Ah, dass ist doch mal ne ntzliche nderung! Auch wenns dann echt nimmer ganz so gut ausschaut ::-oopss:  Ich komm grad von ner schnen ausgiebeigen Joggrunde wieder, das hat so gut getan drauen in der Sonne. Jetzt mach ich noch n paar Flle und schlie meine Falschfragen ab und dann ist freier Samstagabend und Kochen mit meinem Freund angesagt. Krbis gibts  :Love:

----------


## Laelya

ja Aber die nderung beruhigt mich total. denn sie zeigt mir, dass ich ausnahmslos jedes examen bestanden htte...auch wenn ich ganz am Anfang der Lernsitzungen dachte, dass ich nur Mist mache  :bhh: 
von daher fand ich diese nderung heute morgen sehr erfrischend

----------


## papiertiger

So, mal rauskommen und Sauna gestern sowie Tag 2 gerade haben mich wieder etwas mit F14 vershnt. Aber insgesamt immernoch etwas ausserhalb der Komfortzone, bin gespannt auf Tag 3.

----------


## -Julchen-

> @Milana: Herzlichen Glckwunsch nachtrglich!!! 
> 
> Hallo ihr Lieben,
>  ich schau nur noch mal schnell vorbei um "Tschss" zu sagen. Ich werde mich in der verbleibenden Zeit mit meinen Unterlagen beschftigen und nichts mehr kreuzen, so dass ich sicherlich kaum Gelegenheit haben werde, hier zum Plaudern, Schimpfen, Teilen usw vorbei zu schauen. Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg und viel Glck. Wir schaffen das alle, denn wir haben gearbeitet wie die Tiere!!!!  
> Ich mchte mich  bei euch bedanken. Es war fr mich ein Segen, dass mich dieses Forum immer mal aufgefangen hat, whrend meine reale soziale Umwelt eher ratlos und verstrt meinen Gemtsschwankungen gegenber stand. Vor allem diejenigen, die hier regelmig aufgetaucht sind, habe ich als zuverlssige und tolle Menschen wahrgenommen. Was ich eigentlich sagen mchte: Danke, dass ihr hier seid!!! Tschss. Ihr seid die Besten!!! Wir treffen uns in der Zukunft!!!


  Machs die letzten zwei Tage gut, Tiffy! Wir schaffen das alle  :Top:  Lass Donnerstag oder so nochmal was hren wies bei dir lief!

----------


## Recall8

> http://www.medi-learn.de/club/single_view.php?id=43/
> 
> Darber msste es gehen. Ist aber nur fr Mitglieder, wie Laelya schon sagte.
> 
> Man muss aber trotzdem hier: http://mlmr.de/medizinstudium/auswertung/index.php seine Ergebnisse eintragen wie sonst auch.


Super  :Smilie:  Bin da sogar schon, aber weiss nun meinen Benutzernamen nicht mehr  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT:hat sich erledigt  :Smilie:

----------


## -Julchen-

Aber nicht jetzt alle gehen hier!! Ich brauch euch noch  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ger86

Ich bin noch da, falls es hilft...
Kreuze gyn zuende. Dann neuro. Amboss zickt bisschen. Wehe...!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Milana

Ich bin ja auch noch da... Ich sehe grade ein, dass ich das, was ich geplant hatte zu wiederholen in den letzten Wochen einfach berhaupt nicht hinbekommen habe. Bin bisschen frustriert, aber naja. Wird auch so gehen mssen.

@bremer: Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch dir nachtrglich  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Mal nicht so angestellt, das wird jetzt durchgezogen und Donnerstag seid ihr alle durch und halbe rzte!

----------


## Milana

> Same here. Hab gerade das Gefhl, ich wsste nichts mehr und htte irgendwie mehr oder anders lernen sollen


Das Gefhl hatte ich gestern den ganzen Tag und die meiner Freundinnen mit denen ich Kontakt hatte fhlen sich ganz genauso. Das ist wohl einfach normal. 

Guten Morgen und einen guten Start in den allerletzten Tag!  
Wenigstens vor dem verschlafen und Wecker nicht hren muss ich keine Angst haben, bin seit Tagen pnktlich um 5:30 wach  :Frown:

----------


## Amygdala88

Guten Morgen! Mit meiner halbwegs entspannten Ruhe ist es nun endgltig vorbei..aufgewacht, zack- tachykard.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Saphira.

Ich bin inzwischen auch wach, mit Halsschmerzen  :Keks: . Muss das jetzt sein? Hat jemand noch Tipps auer Vitamin C, viel Tee und warm einpacken um noch schlimmeres zu verhindern? Oh man... 

Wenigstens hab ich gestern noch die potentiellen Flle abgeschlossen...

----------


## tachykard

Hallo miteinander,
wnsch Euch fr morgen ganz ganz viel Glck. Hoffe, Ihr kriegt ein Examen, das Euch liegt. Macht Euch jetzt nicht mehr verrckt, Ihr habt sooooo viel getan, das klappt! Denkt an Eure "Einladung", den Ausweis und genug Nervennahrung! Toi, toi, toi!

----------


## Fay83

> Augen werden gestrichen, Melanom nur, wenn wir die ABCD Regel abfragen und uns sonst nur auf die Allgemeinerkrankungen des Patienten strzen


ja genau, so sehe ich das auch. ein auge-fall wre ne katastrophe!! so, ich mach jetzt schluss fr heute. habe diese ominsen flle noch eben berflogen. jetzt werde ich mal die bude putzen und anschlieend mich selbst. "wir" beide sind etwas vernachlssigt worden die letzten wochen  :Woow:  hab mir haarfarbe gekauft, ein schaumbad und ne gesichtsmaske und auerdem muss ich die klink-freie zeit noch etwas ausnutzen und werde mir die fingerngel lackieren  :Love:  ich denke bis ich damit durch bin sollte auch mein mann zu hause sein.....gerade gehts wieder mit der nervositt. kommt immer so schubweise....

----------


## Amygdala88

Oh man, ich habe gerade den Eindruck, ich stopfe nur noch wahllos irgendein Wissen in mich hinein.. :Keks:  Da mir klar ist, dass meine Aufzeichnungen bei weitem zu ausfhrlich sind, um sie komplett nochmal zu lesen, berfliege ich sie gerade und lese mir die Sachen, die ich jetzt suuuuperwichtig finde, nochmal durch, um sie aufzufrischen..  ::-oopss:  Typisch letzter Tag bei mir, nochmal alles mgliche rein ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis.. 
Habe Angst vor den kommenden Tagen was die Nachmittage und Abende betrifft, ich hoffe nur, sie gehen schnell rum :was ist das...?:  Momentan wrde ich lieber alles auf einmal schreiben und es dann gleich hinter uns haben  :bhh:

----------


## ger86

Bin im Hotel jetzt angekommen im schnen Homburg  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 
Jetzt schau ich noch bisschen meine Aufzeichnungen durch. Und ja: kein augefall!!!!!
Im Moment geht's mit der Panik. Mal abwarten ob ichs schaff meine Sachen durchzugehen noch. Dann schauen wir weiter..

----------


## Thunderstorm

Oh ja - alles auf einmal wre toll, denn dann wre es endlich rum.
Andererseits hat man bei den 3 Tagen die Mglichkeit, nochmal Sachen zu wiederholen...

Ich wre auch fr Hypertonie, irendwas chirurgisches (Beckenring# oder OSH#) mit viel Notfallmedizin und Ansthesie, bei Uro bitte nur was zur Prostata - diese Hodentumore gehen mal gar nicht; bei Gyn htte ich auch lieber Schwangerschaft oder Geburt und nicht diese doofen CAs - ich kann und will mir diesen Kram einfach nicht merken. Und dann als Abschluss noch was einfaches neurologisches (Apo, Tia) und die Anpassungsstrung (wobei ich da nicht wsste, wie man auf 15 Fragen kommen soll).

----------


## Elena1989

> Ich wre auch fr Hypertonie, irendwas chirurgisches (Beckenring# oder OSH#) mit viel Notfallmedizin und Ansthesie, bei Uro bitte nur was zur Prostata - diese Hodentumore gehen mal gar nicht; bei Gyn htte ich auch lieber Schwangerschaft oder Geburt und nicht diese doofen CAs - ich kann und will mir diesen Kram einfach nicht merken. Und dann als Abschluss noch was einfaches neurologisches (Apo, Tia) und die Anpassungsstrung (wobei ich da nicht wsste, wie man auf 15 Fragen kommen soll).


Aber Geburt bitte ohne Geburtsmechanik! Pfui!

Ach, zur Anpassungsstrung kann man schon ein paar Fragen stellen: Man kann nach den Abgrenzungen fragen von akute Belastungsreaktion, PTBS, Anpassungsstrung, nach den einzelnen Symptomen, nach der Therapie. Dann Differentialdiagnose: Depression. da kriegt man schon ein paar Fragen hin ^^

Wehe es gibt keinen Psychiatrie Fall!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## OliK87

Neuro fehlt auch noch komplett

----------


## Unregistriert

Hat jemand eine Prognose, welche Fcher morgen nicht mehr drankommen knnen? Es schienen mir schon viele Fragen zu Psych und Rechtsmedizin gewesen zu sein...

----------


## Unregistriert

Gibt es auch eine Auswertung bei wieviel Prozent der Durchschnitt liegt etc.?

----------


## Milana

Durch! 

@Julchen: Sicher, dass wir das gleiche Examen geschrieben haben? Bei mir war gefhlt jede zweite Frage Pharma  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Elena1989

Also ich hab gerade mal nachgezhlt und 20 Pharmafragen gefunden  :hmmm...:  Find ich jetzt nicht so wenig  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich fand's irgendwie wahnsinnig anstrengend heute. Doof, dass es noch zwei Tage sind. Einer okay, aber zwei....

----------


## Laelya

@Nelaris: ging es mit deiner belkeit bei dir heute?
Musste an dich denken, nachdem ich so paar mal whrend der Prfung zur Toilette musste

----------


## ger86

Hab ich mir fr heute besorgt. Nochmal stehe ich das nicht durch

----------


## ger86

Ich war bestimmt 6-7 mal am klo. War schon fast peinlich. Aber die anderen waren auch oft

----------


## Nelaris

> @Nelaris: ging es mit deiner belkeit bei dir heute?
> Musste an dich denken, nachdem ich so paar mal whrend der Prfung zur Toilette musste


Also zwischenzeitlich musste ich echt kmpfen. 
Aber ich habe weder Ruckscke, noch IMPP-Hefte, noch Mlleimer verschandelt ... toi toi toi!  :Big Grin: 

Wie klappt es mit Deinem Bauch und der Sitzerei? Wir haben auch eine Schwangere in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, das sah schon echt unbequem aus. Sie ist auch hufig vor der Tre sich die Beine vertreten.

----------


## Laelya

bei uns gab es irgendwie eine schwangeren Fraktion  :hmmm...:  die aufsichtspersonen auf der Toilette und bei der Anmeldung waren jedenfalls sehr amsiert.... Kommentar "Ist wohl die perfekte Situation ein Kind zu bekommen, so zum Abschluss des Studiums"  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

> Also ich wei, vermutlich werden unsere Vorgnger aufschreien aber ich fand das Frhjahrsexamen deutlich leichter. Bis auf den Zwillingsfall... Aber im Gegensatz zum H13 Examen und unserem (bisherigen) war das ja mal richtig nett.
> Ist denn das vergangene Examen eigentlich sooo gut ausgefallen, dass bei uns jetzt wieder extra sauschwere Facharzt-Fragen drankommen mssen??? Muss irgendeine Quote erfllt werden, damit ja nicht zuviele zu gut abschneiden??


Mmm, das ist irgendwie auch immer dieselbe Diskussion. Jeder findet immer sein Examen am allerschlimmsten. Ich finde aber, dass es das IMPP interessanterweise bis auf wenige Ausreisser (ich glaube H12 mit dem Malaria Fall) wirklich immer schafft, das Niveau zu halten. Es sind brigens im F14 Examen mehr Leute durchgefallen als im angeblich schwereren H13.  :Grinnnss!:  
Witzig finde ich auch, dass hier bei der F14 Generalprobe Aufschreie durchs Forum gingen wie schwer und wie schlecht das gewesen sei..  :Grinnnss!:   Kann man mal auf die Durchfallquote gespannt sein. Die ist seit Jahren fast immer gleich.

----------


## MissMia

Der Tag war einfach bei allen nicht der beste.. 
Gibt es schon die Tabelle mit der Fcherverteilung bei medi-learn? Finde sie leider nicht und die von gestern kann ich auch nicht finden, bin nur ber den hier geposteten Link zur pdf-Datei drauf gestoen. Wei jmd zufllig, wo das auf der medi-learn Seite zu finden ist?

----------


## Laelya

ich glaub es wird genauso ausfallen wie immer, die bestehensgrenze von ML wieder bei 192 liegen, vom IMPP wieder 2-6 fragen rausgenommen werden und dennoch werden wieder nur 1-2 % der Leute durchfallen.......

das man sein eigenes Examen als schwer empfindet ist doch normal.

Ich will einfach, dass es morgen leicht/schwer genug ist, dass ich ber 60 % kreuze und danach kann mich das IMPP einfach mal kreuzweise....

----------


## OliK87

> Also ich wei, vermutlich werden unsere Vorgnger aufschreien aber ich fand das Frhjahrsexamen deutlich leichter. Bis auf den Zwillingsfall... Aber im Gegensatz zum H13 Examen und unserem (bisherigen) war das ja mal richtig nett.
> Ist denn das vergangene Examen eigentlich sooo gut ausgefallen, dass bei uns jetzt wieder extra sauschwere Facharzt-Fragen drankommen mssen??? Muss irgendeine Quote erfllt werden, damit ja nicht zuviele zu gut abschneiden??


Von der bisherigen Auswertung her komm ich deutlich besser weg als beim Examen vom Frhjahr. Ich denk mal, es hngt doch sehr davon ab, wo man seine eigenen Schwerpunkte und Interessen hat. Fr mich war der Pd-Kardio-Fall heute z.B. kein groes Drama, weil wir das in der Vorlesung dieses Semester recht ausfhrlich besprochen hatten (auch die entscheidenden OP-Techniken, etc.). Andere wiederum haben vielleicht Themen wie Gicht dafr prsenter, etc.

----------


## OliK87

> Der Tag war einfach bei allen nicht der beste.. 
> Gibt es schon die Tabelle mit der Fcherverteilung bei medi-learn? Finde sie leider nicht und die von gestern kann ich auch nicht finden, bin nur ber den hier geposteten Link zur pdf-Datei drauf gestoen. Wei jmd zufllig, wo das auf der medi-learn Seite zu finden ist?


http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...2-Stex-H14.pdf




> Ich will einfach, dass es morgen leicht/schwer genug ist, dass ich ber 60 % kreuze und danach kann mich das IMPP einfach mal kreuzweise....


Amen

----------


## ger86

Ach ja, der Lungenfall war ja mal mies. Fast alles falsch. Dafr war ich bei Otto berraschend gut

----------


## marie_e

@auweia: Uuuuunbedingt hingehen!!!!!!! (Es sei denn du strebst eine andere Note an) jetzt nicht hngen lassen. Du wrdest dich grn und schwarz rgern wenn du im Nachhinein feststellst, dass du bestanden httest....denk ich mal

----------


## ChilliKill

@auweija

Natrlich gehst du hin.
Genau 60% wren jetzt bestanden und morgen genau das gleiche oder selbst wenn (ein bisschen weniger) wre auch in Ordnung.
Experten irren sich, ggf. werden Fragen rausgenommen, dadurch verndert sich die Fragenanzahl, die man zum Bestehen braucht... das sind alles Dinge, die man jetzt noch nicht sagen kann und bei den Prozenten wird es doch immer besser als schlechter.
(Man muss positiv denken)
Wnsche Dir ganz viel Kraft und Quentchen Glck!

----------


## catgamer

Welche Farbe hatte denn die Gruppe B am heutigen Tag, unsere Gruppe-A-Hefte waren von gnzlich furchtbar, von auen in einer furchtbaren Farbe und von innen noch schlimmer

----------


## Laelya

hab 1,2 Prozent schlechter als gestern
mein Gefhl hat also nicht hingehauen

jetzt morgen bitte nochmal ber 60 und alles ist mir egal
werd jetzt auch nichts mehr lesen und schlafen gehen, regnet gerade so schn, das mag ich gerne

fr euch morgen alles alles gut, Daumen sind gedrckt

----------


## Beau Frost

Glckwunsch an dieser Stelle.

Was ist denn mit dem Namen ?

----------


## Unregistriert

Warum soll das ein Scherz sein? Gibt Leute, die einen hheren Anspruch haben und nicht auf einer Stufe mit Leuten stehen mchten, die immer nur mit Altfragen/ Klausuren durchkommen.

----------


## blaabc

Wieso sollte das ein Scherz sein? Es gibt Leute, die einen hheren Anspruch haben, als immer nur mit Altfragen/Klausuren durchzukommen.

----------


## ledoell

Nundenn. Ich fhle mich ehrlich gesagt nicht annhernd vorbereitet, um ins PJ zu gehen, aber laut IMPP darf ich. Immerhin kann ich alle Nebenwirkungen der Antituberkulotika und kenne die Puppe-Regel, das wird mich sicher weiterbringen.

----------


## Sherlocked

Holla die Waldfee, was fr ein 3-Tages-Trip.... cheers an alle und whooohooo...es ist vorbei!!!!! *g*
(falls mich die Dozenten nicht noch um mehr als 14% runterkorrigieren...)
Mu mich erstmal erholen von der Pleite...

----------


## Gast26092018

@missgarfield: ich will nur eine drei, aber das wre zu schn :Frown: 
Das klappt bestimmt bei dir :Top: 

Ich bin so mde:-sleepy

----------


## Serval

@Boris - das ist witzig, habe mir auch ein Bad mit Kerzenschein eingelassen und hre ein Hrbuch (allerdings der Name der Rose). Auf jeden FAll bis eben mit meiner Freundin gefeiert, auch wenn mir zuerst nicht dazu zumute war. Jetzt bin ich etwas gelster und werd endlich Schlaf nachholen....
Bei mir ist noch Zeit bis zur mndlichen (noch 7 Wochen). Auf jeden Fall wrde ich mich freuen euch noch weiter hier zu lesen...

An dieser Stelle wirklich herzlichen Dank an euch alle, wir waren / sind ein super TEAM!! Und ich bin fest davon berzeugt - unabhngig von der EXamensnote - wir werden alle wirklich tolle rzte (auch ohne das Wissen, wie genau ein super seltener Herzfehler denn nun operiert wird oder oder oder)....
Letzten Endes ist das Examen genauso wie die Abinote auch nur eine Zahl auf einem STck Papier - und die SAGT NIXX ABER AUCH GARNIX Darber aus, wie wir uns nachher im Berufsleben schlagen werden!!! PUNKT!

Feiert schn und geniet es, wir haben es uns wirklich WIRKLICH HART verdient ;)

----------


## Brutus

> Ich bin, auch wenn ich sicher durch bin, enttuscht. Vom Examen, von mir, keine Ahnung. Ich habe am ersten Tag mit fast 90% gestartet und gehe heute mit nicht mal 60% raus ... es war schn die Luft der oberen Noten zu schnuppern, leider ist der Sturz nach unten jetzt umso bitterer. Die zustzliche Erkenntnis, dass der Flei der letzten Monate besser in Urlaub & Familie investiert worden wre, weil er auf das Glcksspiel des IMPP keinen Einfluss hat, frustriert zustzlich.


So! Jetzt erstmal Kopf hoch und durchatmen. Dann ber das Bestehen freuen.
Die Noten interessieren spter keine Sau! Vor allem, ob Du im schriftlichen HEX eine 4,3,2 oder 1 hattest. Bestehen ist das Ziel und das war es. Natrlich ist man enttuscht, wenn man am ersten Tag 90% kreuzt und danach nicht mehr so gut ist. Aber da ist es wie immer: es gibt Tage, da gewinnt man und Tage, da bleibt man besser zu Hause. Aber seht es mal so: ES IST VORBEI! Das IMPP kann Euch ab heute mal kreuzweise!  :Grinnnss!: 
Und das Wichtigste, was Ihr einfach behalten solltet: die letzten Wochen und Monate... die ganze Lernerei. Klar war das auch fr das IMPP. Aber das ganze Wissen, was Ihr angehuft habt, das nimmt Euch erstmal keiner mehr weg. Natrlich wird man vieles wieder vergessen oder verdrngen. Aber es wird immer wieder der Moment kommen, wo man denkt: Hey! Das wei ich. Das war doch eine Frage...

Insofern: Kopf hoch! Mund abputzen und weitermachen.
Heute erstmal ordentlich feiern gehen und den Kopf freimachen frs Mndliche!

HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH AN ALLE!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:   :Top:

----------


## MissGarfield83

gelscht

----------


## KirstenP

Wie auch immer es genau ausgegangen sein mag (ich denke nicht, dass hier jemand ernsthaft durchgefallen ist), herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ihr seid durch und habt eine gute Leistung abgeliefert. Die wichtigste Erkenntnis des heutigen Tages sollte sein: Ihr msst Euch nie wieder mit dem IMPP rumschlagen (im Gegensatz zu mir  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## McDbel

> ich bin durch


Siehste ma. Und ich hatte es schon vor 3 Tagen im Urin!  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!! Allen anderen natrlich auch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

(Und ich mach 3 Kreuze, weil mich nun endlich das alte Design hier wieder anlacht...hach, wat hab ick Dir vermisst...Du Luder Du   :Loove:   :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Borisdiekatze

Ach ja wie schn  :Grinnnss!:  Edieren kann ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber ich schreibe zumindest in Vertrautem. Zu den Dermakommentaren: Ich habe das von Komilitonen gehrt und etwas im Forum gestbert, das war alles recht eindeutig. Aber Rheuma ist ja auch ganz nett. Wobei es im Moment nach der Vernderung bei Tag1 eine Punktlandung wre. Derma bleibt schon mein Favorit. 
Und jetzt: Endlich wieder einmal ohne schlechtes Gewissen SCHLAFEN! Gute Nacht!

----------


## Amygdala88

Gute Nacht allerseits..die erste examensfreie Nacht!!  :Love:

----------


## B.Nutzerin

> Knntet ihr mir vielleicht verraten, ob ML schon die Noten-und Bestehensgrenztipps verffentlicht hat?


Das geht ja erst, wenn klar ist, welche Fragen berechtigterweise aus der Wertung genommen werden knnen.

Wei jemand, ob der Notenrechner (klick: http://www.streeck.com/studmed/hammer.html) fr's Examen noch gltig ist?

----------


## B.Nutzerin

Edit kann ich noch nicht: Hier im Forum ist ein Beitrag zur Prognose der Grenzen angepinnt.

----------


## Trenn

> Nicht auf den Amboss-Hype reinfallen


Dito, fr manche ist es mit Amboss (notengrenzetechnisch) echt knapp geworden, da man sein Kreuzergebnis (besonders in den Generalproben) durch die Antworten vorher lesen (gelb markiert!) extrem verzerrt. Das Verstndnis fr die Materie fehlt einfach, sodass man im Examen nur selten (Altfragen-)Transferaufgaben lsen kann.

Fazit:
Hast du wenig Zeit und willst nur die Approbation, nimm Amboss.
Hast du viel Zeit und willst die 1, nimm was anderes (dazu).
Bist du gut und willst die 1, dann ist es egal mit was du lernst.

----------


## Chris Be

> Dito, fr manche ist es mit Amboss (notengrenzetechnisch) echt knapp geworden, da man sein Kreuzergebnis (besonders in den Generalproben) durch die Antworten vorher lesen (gelb markiert!) extrem verzerrt. Das Verstndnis fr die Materie fehlt einfach, sodass man im Examen nur selten (Altfragen-)Transferaufgaben lsen kann.
> 
> Fazit:
> Hast du wenig Zeit und willst nur die Approbation, nimm Amboss.
> Hast du viel Zeit und willst die 1, nimm was anderes (dazu).
> Bist du gut und willst die 1, dann ist es egal mit was du lernst.


Es gibt einen Prfungsmodus, da kriegst du nur die Frage, kreuzt eine Antwort an und gehst zur nchsten. Auch im Falltext wird nichts markiert. Der Modus geht bei den letzten beiden Examina (letzte 6 Lerntage) automatisch an.
Achso: Die beiden letzten Examina sind in allen vorherigen Lerntagen ausgenommen, das heit du hast zwei echte Generalproben mit Fragen, die du (im Amboss) noch nicht gesehen hast.

----------


## Trenn

> Es gibt einen Prfungsmodus, da kriegst du nur die Frage, kreuzt eine Antwort an und gehst zur nchsten. Auch im Falltext wird nichts markiert. Der Modus geht bei den letzten beiden Examina (letzte 6 Lerntage) automatisch an.


Den Prfungsmodus kenne ich auch, das meine ich aber nicht. Ich rede davon, dass selbst die Richtigantworten der Probeexamina in den Lernkarten bereits gelb hinterlegt sind, sodas man sie sich beim Durchlesen eher merkt als unmarkierte Dinge, die widerum im eigenen Examen abgefragt werden knnen.

----------


## Moxos

Glckwunsch an alle! Es ist vollbracht.

Zum Thema Amboss:
Ich habe nur mit Amboss gelernt und es hat fr eine gute Note gereicht. Ich war und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit Amboss an sich. Allerdings hat mich am Ende ziemlich gestrt, dass neu implementierte Funktionen eher wie eine technische Spielerei wirkten und dass sich doch ein betrchtlicher Geldberg anhufen kann (mann muss es ja nicht kaufen), wenn man auch noch Top 120, Tabellen, Generalprobe und jetzt auch die App nutzen will. Natrlich wollen die Jungs und Mdels Geld verdienen aber zum Schluss beschlich mich das Gefhl, dass so langsam der Profit maximiert werden soll und dass die redaktionelle Bearbeitung der Karten darunter leidet. Die gefragten Fakten aus F14 wurden erst Anfang/ Mitte September in die LKs eingefgt. Sicherlich kann man jetzt darber diskutieren, inwiefern die Fakten aus dem Examen davor wichtig sind. Dennoch sollte meiner Meinung der Inhalt mehr im Vordergrund stehen als das ganze drumherum.

Aber wie meine Vorredner schon schrieben: Amboss ist sicherlich derzeit die erfolgversprechendste Variante. Schaut euch vorher an, womit ihr am besten Lernen knnt und wo "Probleme" liegen.

----------


## Fay83

> Ich rede davon, dass selbst die Richtigantworten der Probeexamina in den Lernkarten bereits gelb hinterlegt sind, sodas man sie sich beim Durchlesen eher merkt als unmarkierte Dinge, die widerum im eigenen Examen abgefragt werden knnen.


das kann man aber auch abschalten (der pinsel oben rechts in den LKs) und in kompendien wie dem allex sind ja auch die schon geprften themen gelb markiert. ich will amboss jetzt nicht auf ein treppchen stellen, aber fr mich war es echt ausreichend. mehr htte vermutlich eh nicht mehr in meinen kopf gepasst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Moxos

> Der Amboss-Effekt halt. Man bescheisst sich selber, indem man die Antworten schon vorher kennt. Man "scannt" die Antworten nach Sachen, die in den Lernkarten markiert waren und verlernt nachzudenken. Man gibt zu frh ab, da man von den Probeexamina gewohnt ist, alles in 2h durchzukreuzen. Die Generalprobe wre nur reprsentativ gewesen, wenn man F2014 vor September gekreuzt htte bzw. danach keine Lernkarten mehr gelesen htte. Da man sich aber auch mit Kommilitonen ber ihr Examen unterhalten hat, wusste man doch schon in etwa, was fr "Hammer"-Fragen drankommen werden.
> Amboss bietet das beste Punkte/Zeit-Verhltnis, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Insgesamt ist unser Examen 1% schlechter ausgefallen als F2014. Das drfte bei der Masse an Studenten schon signifkant sein.


Trotz letztlich ganz guter Note kann man das so unterschreiben finde ich.

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Der Amboss-Effekt halt. Man bescheisst sich selber, indem man die Antworten schon vorher kennt. Man "scannt" die Antworten nach Sachen, die in den Lernkarten markiert waren und verlernt nachzudenken. Man gibt zu frh ab, da man von den Probeexamina gewohnt ist, alles in 2h durchzukreuzen. Die Generalprobe wre nur reprsentativ gewesen, wenn man F2014 vor September gekreuzt htte bzw. danach keine Lernkarten mehr gelesen htte. Da man sich aber auch mit Kommilitonen ber ihr Examen unterhalten hat, wusste man doch schon in etwa, was fr "Hammer"-Fragen drankommen werden.
> Amboss bietet das beste Punkte/Zeit-Verhltnis, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Insgesamt ist unser Examen 1% schlechter ausgefallen als F2014. Das drfte bei der Masse an Studenten schon signifkant sein.


Mhh - ich muss dir widersprechen. Habe hauptschlich mit Amboss gelernt und bin maximal 3 % von meiner Generalprobe entfernt gewesen. Viele der Fragen , auch der schwierigeren lieen sich wenn man mal ehrlich ist mit dem Wissen aus Amboss beantworten - damit ist durchaus eine 2 machbar gewesen. Wer das denken verlernt sollte es nicht auf Amboss schieben - denn so ein Examen besteht nicht nur darin Schlsselworte zu erkennen - sondern mittlerweile auch daraus die passenden Verknpfungen herzustellen ...

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> Der Amboss-Effekt halt. Man bescheisst sich selber, indem man die Antworten schon vorher kennt. Man "scannt" die Antworten nach Sachen, die in den Lernkarten markiert waren und verlernt nachzudenken. Man gibt zu frh ab, da man von den Probeexamina gewohnt ist, alles in 2h durchzukreuzen. Die Generalprobe wre nur reprsentativ gewesen, wenn man F2014 vor September gekreuzt htte bzw. danach keine Lernkarten mehr gelesen htte. Da man sich aber auch mit Kommilitonen ber ihr Examen unterhalten hat, wusste man doch schon in etwa, was fr "Hammer"-Fragen drankommen werden.
> Amboss bietet das beste Punkte/Zeit-Verhltnis, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Insgesamt ist unser Examen 1% schlechter ausgefallen als F2014. Das drfte bei der Masse an Studenten schon signifkant sein.


so ganz verstehe ich nicht, warum man jetzt Amboss schlecht macht?
Die Markierungsfunktion kann man ausschalten, die Bilder bei Amboss habe ich mir aus den oben genannten Grnden nicht angeschaut, erst als sie in der Frage auftauchten.
Vom F 14 wusste ich nur, dass sie einen Zwillingsfall hatten, ein Magen ca und Epilepsiefall.  
Meine erste Generalprobe H 13 habe ich gekreuzt, da hatte ich Neuro und Psych noch nicht durchgenommen, dies war mein bestes Examen, weil es mir lag.
F14 hatte ich gekreuzt, ohne Neuro gemacht zu haben. Es war etwas schlechter als H 13.
bei diesem Examen habe ich alle Fcher vorher gelernt, dennoch hat es genau meine Lcken getroffen und ich war noch etwas schlechter als F 14. Trotzdem wrde ich nicht sagen es liegt an Amboss, zum Schluss hatte ich einfach keinen Nerv mich wirklich richtig mit dem Fach auseinander zu setzen und leider waren es genau die Schwerpunktfcher in diesem Examen.

----------


## Fay83

also ich muss da auch missgarfield recht geben. ich hab exakt die gleichen prozente wie im frhjahrsexamen. da war ich halt schon enttuscht, weil die vorherigen examina besser liefen und deswegen bin ich auch jetzt ein wenig enttuscht. und nochmal, die gelb-markierungen in den lernkarten kann man auch ausschalten. demnach kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sich angeblich bescheit oder nicht. wobei ich nicht finde, dass dem so ist. ich hab irgendwie ein bisschen das gefhl, dass man als amboss-lerner ein wenig runtergestuft wird so nach dem motto "lernen ohne nachdenken" oder "nur das ntigste lernen ohne in die tiefe zu gehen" etc pp ich kann nicht mehr alles im detail wiedergeben, was hier die letzten tage gepostet wurde. ich finde auch wir amboss-lerner haben uns den a**** abgerackert.....

----------


## Moxos

Nein Amboss schlecht machen wrde ich auch nicht! Ich wrde auch definitiv wieder damit lernen - effizienter in der kurzen Zeit geht es wahrscheinlich nicht. Und das man als "Lernender zweiter Klasse" abgestempelt wird, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hat mich whrend der Lerndrei mit Amboss ziemlich genervt.

----------


## ger86

Es ist so unberechenbar was die einen fragen knnen! Ich seh mich schon stotternd und unwissend in der Prfung und ein Loch zum verkriechen suchend  :Keks: 

Morgen fllt erst mal aus, ich muss 250 km zu 2 Vorbesprechungen hin und nochmal zurck fahren. Das wird lang. Aber dann hab ich bis zur Prfung keine Termine mehr. ausser Friseur. Das msste dringend mal wieder sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nelaris

Angstattacke Nr. 1: Sa bis eben ber der Inneren und habe keinen Plan wie ich diesen Berg an Stoff in mein Hirn bekommen geschweige denn geordnet aktiv wiedergeben soll. Und dazu kommt ja noch die Chirurgie, Ansthesie und Orthopdie ... und nur noch 7 Tage. Das kann doch nicht funktionieren ... und dann fragen sie doch eh ganz gezielt in meine Wissenskrater ...  :peng:

----------


## ger86

Innere ist auch mein grtes problem. Aber Gottseidank ist es vorrangig gastro auf der Station wo ich war, bissl Lunge und kardio halt. Aber Hmato onko und so n Kram kann ich wenigstens abhaken. 

7 Tage ist natrlich heftig. Aber irgendwie kriegst du das schon hin! Konzentrier dich auf das wichtigste und die Protokolle. 
Hey, und dann hast du es rum und wir mssen alle noch schwitzen hier  :bhh:

----------


## Chris Be

Hab auch am Montag Prfung, meine Lerngruppe heute so: "Boah, ne, zum gemeinsam Fragen durchgehen haben wir absolut keine Zeit." Ok, ich fhl mich auch so. Jetzt referier ich alle paar Stunden meiner Frau die Kapitel ausm Herold, dann hab ich wenigstens irgendwie bung frs Mndliche.
Auch ganz gut: Sich selbst nach einem Kapitel die Inhalte (ohne Nachschauen) nochmal halblaut vorsagen. Man merkt gleich, was man vielleicht nochmal lesen sollte.
Viel Erfolg euch allen und faulenzt nicht so viel, ihr Ende-November-Kandidaten =D

----------


## Fay83

guten morgen zusammen.....

und tglich grt das murmeltier. dachte das wre endlich vorbei  ::-oopss: 

mein erster lerntag gestern lief echt sche*** um es mal nett zu beschreiben. ich hab mich gestern nur mit dem vierten fach - uro - beschftigt. erst gegen abend kam ich ein bisschen in fahrt  :bhh:  hab aber alle themen geschafft und werde heute morgen mal die fragen der prfungprotokolle durchgehen und mir selber referieren. meine prfungsgruppe trifft sich ja auch aufgrund der zeit nicht. 
@stoffmenge: ich beschrnke mich da wirklich vorwiegend auf die themen der protokolle und der vorgesprche. sonst wrde ich das in den zwei wochen auch gar nicht schaffen. der uro-mensch meinte er lsst die kinderuro raus und prft nur themen, die man auch in einem uro-flyer finden wrde bzw. die uns auch als nicht urologe mal begegnen knnten. unser innere prof ist ein liebhaber des diabetes und der blichen herz-erkrankungen wie HI, KHK, metab. Syndrom und so ein zeugs. kommt mir ganz gelegen, da ich damit am meisten anfangen kann. der chirurg ist thoraxchirurg, also werde ich mir auch nur das anschauen, vielleicht noch appendizitis und kolon-ca, mal schauen, was er am donnerstag so von sich gibt. er is auch mal NEF gefahren, vielleicht kommt auch ein bissi notfallmed. am meisten bauchschmerzen bereitet mir radio. der prof hat gesagt, er prft eigentlich nie das gleiche, immer was ihm so in den sinn kommt. so ein mist....was soll ich denn damit anfangen  :was ist das...?:  aber da wir einen thorax- oder gefchirurgischen pat kriegen wre wohl thorax diagnostik und DSA am sinnvollsten...

ich wei auch nicht, bin mit meiner strategie auch gar nicht zufrieden. ich lese so vor mich hin, versuche ab und an was zu referieren, fragen aus bchern zu beantworten und das wars.
ich hab frs viertes fach ein basiswissen-buch, radio lerne ich mit nem uni-skript, innere mit herold und fallbuch, chirurgie werde ich mit amboss/allex und fallbuch durchgehen  :Nixweiss: 

so, ich starte dann mal mit einer fragenrunde aus den altprotokollen mit mir selbst und fange dann mit radio an.....

----------


## Nelaris

> Gerade habe ich das Gefhl, der Stoff sei uferlos. Ich fhle mich absolut unwissend und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das in den nchsten TAgen ausgleichen soll.


Genauso geht es mir auch. 

Wir haben in der Lerngruppe heute Hernien (*wink* an Jauheliha! Ebenfalls noch NIE untersucht!) & EKG durchgesprochen - ich bin absolut zgig an meine Grenzen gekommen. Ich bin so deprimiert und fhle mich so dumm ... ich sehe mich in der Prfung vor der Kardiologin stehen und sagen: Ich kann das EKG nicht befunden ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Trenn

> Ach, als Basis, das ist ja nett. Also doch nicht den Harrison auswendig lernen, oder seine Verffentlichungen der letzten 5 Jahre? Ihr habt ja humane Prfer 
> 
> Lehrt der Schumpeldick vielleicht in Aachen? Dann wrde ich mal auf den tippen.


Komisch, dass Innere-Assistenzrzte immer noch den Herold zu nachschlagen nehmen, obwohl sie den doch seit dem Stex auswendig knnen mssten. War bei irgend jemanden die Vorbesprechung bisher produktiv gewesen? Bei Aussagen wie: Der Herold reicht, htte man auch zu Hause bleiben knnen....

Ich hoffe immer noch darauf, dass wir zumindest fr das vierte Fach eine Eingrenzung erhalten.....

----------


## Muriel

Schumpelick genau, ich wei aber gerade nicht, wann er weg war. Aber sein Steckenpferd waren ja immer die Hernien, das wurde uns quasi eingeprgelt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Nelaris: ich wei auch keinen Rat. Aber wie man hier sieht, geht es uns nicht allein so. Trotzdem: alles doof. Fr dich:  :Knuddel: 

aha: der Herold als Grundlage. Ist doch easy. Den konnte ich schon in der Vorklinik auswendig, weil mir da immer so langweilig war
Boa nee... :Beamen:

----------


## ger86

Bei uns in der Chirurgie vorbesprechung: alles was ihr hier im PJ bei uns gesehen habt kann drankommen (innere und ortho dito). Na toll, war ja auch SO WENIG

aber Herold als "Grundlage" toppt ja mal alles. Ich konnte das Buch noch nie leiden

----------


## ger86

Ich auuuuuuch  :Heul:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

bzgl. der baked beans muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr anglophil angehaucht bin u. viel so schrges Zeugs mag inkl. des britischen Humors ...

3./4. Nov bin ich dran. Und ja, ich pfeife auch auf dem letzten Loch. Ich hatte mich ebenfalls vllig auf die schriftl. konzentriert und alles weitere komplett ausgeblendet. Und nun geht der Kampf gegen das Vergessen wieder von vorne los. Doch bald ist es ja geschafft. Kaum zu glauben....So, jetzt bin ich aber wieder weg. Ich mach den PC aus, denn sonst, drifte ich nur zwischen facebook, email und Forum hin u. her. Ist zwar schn u. erholsam, aber wenig eintrglich. Und morgen schaukeln wir wieder, ok?! Tschssi  ::-winky:

----------


## Laelya

bei mir sind heute die Prfungsprotokolle eingetrudelt. Hrt sich bisher ganz machbar an, wenn auch genau die Themenschwerpunkte die so gar nicht meins sind (Hmato-Onko und Strahlentherapie anstatt Radiologie) und von einem Prfer gibts gar nichts.....anscheinend hat er noch nie geprft (der Pdiater). Naja mal schauen.

Ab Montag gehts los mit dem Lernen

----------


## ger86

Guten Morgen an alle fleiigen. 

Komme gerade aus der Wanne und muss mich erstmal erholen. Hab mich wieder mal gekocht. Puh  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin gestern nicht mit in Frage und Antwort fertig geworden. Noch dreiig Seiten. Aber das sollte gehen. Die ganze Kinderortho wird wohl (hoffentlich!) nicht dran kommen

Aber langsam geht es wieder bergauf. Es ist ja nicht mehr lang. Im Vergleich zum ganzen Studium ein Klacks !!!! Das ist heute mein Mantra

----------


## MissGarfield83

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben ! Ich verzweifel so langsam ... noch 1 1/2 Wochen und die Innere noch nicht ganz durchgearbeitet ... liegen ja nur noch 3 Fcher vor mir - Ortho, Chir und ein bisschen Allgmed. Das kann ja was werden ...

@rubi : Congrats zum Arzt  :Smilie:

----------


## ger86

Ich hoffe ja,dass ich das schwarz auf wei habe bevor ich ins mndliche geh. Da ist man doch beruhigter. Ich glaub beim Physikum war das doch auch so, dass man separat zur schriftlichen was geschickt bekommen hat

----------


## Chris Be

> Die Daumen sind gedrckt, dass morgen bessere Fragen kommen Chris!
> Ich dachte immer, die Fragen hufiges und oberflchlich in der Prfung. Neurofibromatose is assi


Hat der Pd-Prfer sogar in der Vorbesprechung gesagt: Relevantes fr jeden Arzt. Wenn mir die Note nicht passt, frag ich ihn nochmal, inwiefern die Hufigkeit des Opticusneurinoms bei Kindern fr jeden Arzt relevant ist...

----------


## Borisdiekatze

Drcke auch weiter die Daumen. Neurofibromatose in der Inneren??? Htte ich jetzt eher Derma oder Neuro zugeordnet. Fies! ber die Hufigkeit von Optikusneurinomen bei Kindern braucht man ja gar keine Worte verlieren... Ich wte nichtmal, wo das steht  :bhh:  Wenn das keine wertungsfreie Zusatzfrage war, gehrt der Prfer in die Hlle.

----------


## blaabc

Neurofibromatose hat in keiner mdl STEX-Prfung etwas zu suchen. Wenn berhaupt, dann nur kurz, oder man will eine 1 mit *.

edit: ist vllt. das beidseitige Akustikusneurinom bei NF2 gemeint?

----------


## Chris Be

Danke, dass ihr das auch so seht.
Also, NF1 ist mit Tumoren vergesellschaftet, darunter unter anderem Neurinome mit gehuftem Auftreten am Optikus (deshalb eben Optikusneurinom). Zudem steigt auch das Risiko fr maligne Nerventumoren, zB im hinteren Mediastinum. Sie liefert auch Grnde fr sek. aHT, wie Phochromozytom oder Nierenarterienstenosen durch Neurifobriome. Auerdem assoziiert: Skoliose, Herzfehler. Achso, und der Pdler wollte noch die Unterschiede der Diagnosekriterien bei Erwachsenen und Kindern (ber 5 Caffee-a-lait Flecken, aber nur ber 1 cm).
Und das konnte ich denen zum Glck sogar alles sagen (auer der Pd-Kriterien), weils ich nach Berichtabgabe noch gelesen hab. Dafr hatte ich nen totalen Blackout gehabt, als mich der Thoraxchirurg nach Sarkomen gefragt hat. Mir ist auer dem Angiosarkom nicht mal ein weiterer Name eingefallen >.<

----------


## Laelya

ich pack mich aufs Sofa....in 45 Minuten kommt ne neue grey folge und ich esse jetzt nen flammkuchen  :bhh: 
schei Leukmien knnen mich fr heute mal

----------


## ger86

Mmmhh. Lecker flammkuchen. Lass es dir schmecken! :hmmm...: 

Das mit dem nicht Durchfallen und papierkram ham die bei uns auch gesagt. Beruhigt  :hmmm...: 
So,ich werd mal schauen, dass ich heute noch mit der oberen Extremitt fertig werde. Morgen dann v.a. Knie und Hfte. Ich denke in 1-2 Tagen bin ich durch und dann wartet chirurgie  :peng:

----------


## Fay83

chirurgie is doof!  :bhh:  unser chirurg meinte heute "eigentlich ist medizin doch total logisch! htt ich was kompliziertes studieren wollen, htte ich physik studiert!" im prinzip hat er ja eigentlich recht, aber trotzdem ist man einfach total verunsichert, weil man einfach so null ahnung hat, wonach die fragen....das nervt. ich bin heute auch eh so flatterig....keine ahnung was los ist. vielleicht war der espresso zu stark  :Woow:

----------


## Miss Tiffy

hey ger, dann bist du ja 'ne Woche nach mir dran!! DAs kann ich mir merken.

Wenn das hier vorbei ist, werde ich eine Woche nur im Bett liegen, Prosecco trinken, Serien glotzen und die Gala durchblttern. Boa, Leute, ich kann's kaum abwarten....
Jetzt versuche ich noch ein wenig zu lesen. Habe heute ein wenig rumgeschludert, trotz Themen- und Zeitdruck. Und dass viele Inhalte der Schriftl. aus dem Hirn verschwunden sind, kenne ich nur zu gut. Wie immer dachte ich natrlich, das sei nur bei mir der Fall.

----------


## Borisdiekatze

Achsooo, Medizin ist total logisch. Mist, htte ich das mal vor dem Examen gewut, dann htte ich mir viel Arbeit ersparen knnen. Ich kann also irgendwie herleiten, was sich hinter dem Mayer-Rokytanski-Kster-Hauser-Syndrom verbirgt? Und die Definitionskriterien fr Neurofibromatose ergeben sich dann wohl auch aus der puren Logik heraus? Ebenso natrlich wie die Grenzwerte bei der Einteilung der Aortenstenose. Oder die Charakterisierung der Stadieneinteilung fr die Enzephalopathie. Nicht zu vergessen die Zahlenwerte und betrachteten Parameter beim Child Pugh Score. Oder die Therapieregime bei den ganzen bsartigen Erkrankungen. Und ich Esel lerne da tatschlich die ganze Zeit  :Wand:  Die vielen Medizinerwitze vom Telefonbuchauswendiglernen kommen dann offenbar von Leuten, die das z.B. dem Herold zugrundeliegende logische System einfach nicht durchschaut haben  :Grinnnss!:  (Ich wrde mal behaupten, da derjenige, der ein solches ebendort findet, wahrscheinlich auch keine Probleme htte aus dem rtlichen Telefonbuch die wichtigsten Eregnisse der kommenden 100 Jahre zu entschlsseln  :Meine Meinung: )

----------


## ger86

Wann bist du denn dran Sherlocked? 
Also ich hab in allen Fchern in Frage und Antwort. Keine fallbcher, kann dir dazu also nix sagen. Aber ich denke mit zu viel Literatur verzettelst du dich eher, kommt aber auch drauf an Wieviel Zeit du halt hast.  :Aufgepasst!: 

Mann Leute, ich bin so froh wenn das endlich vorbei ist. Das ist langsam kein leben mehr, das ist Kfighaltung! 
Ich kann echt nicht mehr.  :Heul:  :Heul:   heute Nacht schon wieder von der Prfung getrumt. Sooft wie ich das gedanklich durch bin...ne ne ne

Auf der Seite vom impp steht dass die Ergebnisse in kw45 also ab 03.11. kommen. Mh, bringt jetzt auch nicht soooo viel, ich denke, dass dann in der Woche aber auch die Briefe verschickt werden oder ?

----------


## Sherlocked

Hi Ger,
am 27./28.11. bin ich fllig. Ich wollt auch nur wissen, welches ich bevorzugen sollte, die anderen leg ich dann eher weg, wenn nicht so griffig.... also, ich versteh Dich ja, Du bist sicher vor mir dran, oder? Fr mich geht das jetzt auch zu lange, zumal arbeiten ja nicht gerade Ferien ist. 
Wieso mut Du das Ergebnis des IMPP denn so schnell wissen?

----------


## ger86

Ich bin am 11. und 12.11. dran. 
Dringend wissen muss ich es nicht, ich wre nur einfach beruhigter, wenn ich es schwarz auf wei hab. Prfungsparanoia  :peng: 

Du hast zwischendrin noch gearbeitet? Du bist ja hammerhart

Also das in Frage und Antwort habe ich in chirurgie schon etwas angefangen, fand es ziemlich gut. Genauso wie in den anderen Fchern. Ziemlich umfassend. Auch berschneidungen mit innere. Und ich werde nicht alles lesen, da ich vieles nicht brauchen werde, sieht also nach mehr aus als es ist.

----------


## Sherlocked

Ja oke,..  :hmmm...:  , ich hab das komische Ding "Prfungsparanoia" mal flugs ersetzt mit "Urvertrauen", da sich medilearn nicht grbstens vertan hat...  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, das Frage und Antwort Buch ist bei mir auch in Verwendung, bisher bin ich zufrieden, ich hab auch das Gefhl, es deckt viel ab, aber ein Rest-Mitrauen (contra Urvertrauen) bleibt doch bestehen, da eben nicht alle gngigen Basisflle abgedeckt werden. Vielleicht schreibt ja noch einer was, der beide hat und dazu den Vergleich.

Und zu hammerhart: ja, machmal bin ich ein zhes Luder, manchmal butterweich....  :Grinnnss!: 

Schicke mal einen sonnigen Gr zu Dir rber  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Thunderstorm

> Auf der Seite vom impp steht dass die Ergebnisse in kw45 also ab 03.11. kommen. Mh, bringt jetzt auch nicht soooo viel, ich denke, dass dann in der Woche aber auch die Briefe verschickt werden oder ?


Ich denke in der KW45 werden die Ergebnisse erstmal ans zustndige LPA geschickt und von dort bekommen wir dann unsere Briefe oder? Das drfte also locker bis Ende der KW45 oder lnger dauern.

So, letzter Termin heute rum - sitze gerade entspannt in der Sonne auf dem Balkon mit Blick auf den Bodensee und einer Tasse Tee in der Hand.
Am Wochenende kommen meine Eltern her und wir werden Konstanz unsicher machen - da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Miss Garfield: oh, soviel zu meinem perfekten Gedchtnis  :Blush:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Hast mich grad geschockt - hab nochmal sicherheitshalber die Ladung und den Kalender gegengecheckt ...

----------


## Borisdiekatze

@ MissGarfield: Das Katzenproblem habe ich irgendwie berlesen. Aber schn, da es ihr wieder besser geht. 

Ansonsten: Danke fr die Entwarnung  :Grinnnss!:  Mit dem Mller wollte ich auch lernen, das mge bitte reichen. Ich mag Chirurgie nicht besonders und fnde da eine detailarme Prfung sehr nett.

Und schlielich @ Fay: Ich halte fr morgen und bermorgen natrlich auch die Daumen!!! Schonmal vorteilhaft, da Du guter Stimmung bist; bin ich vor Prfungen grundstzlich nie.

----------


## ger86

@ MissGarfield dir auch ganz, ganz viel Erfolg und das ntige Quntchen Glck!  ::-dance: 


Puh, diese Woche gibt's dann wieder zwei neue rztinnen in unserer Runde. Da kommt man vor lauter Anstoen ja kaum zum lernen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich vergnge mich gerade mit sophaguskarzinomen. Wie lufst bei euch?

----------


## MissGarfield83

@ger : Du bist aber optimistisch ...
@fay : Du packst das  :Smilie:  Ich halte mal ganz fest die Dumchen  :Smilie:

----------


## Laelya

@Miss: du packst das bestimmt ohne Probleme, ich habe da gar keine Zweifel, die Dumchen werden aber fleiig gedrckt  :Gefllt mir!: 

und hier das Ergebnis unseres Malers. Freue mich schon, wenn der neue Fuboden da ist

----------


## MissGarfield83

> Go,go,go


 Need backup!

@laeyla : Du errinnerstm ich daran dass wir so ein Mdchenzimmer noch zurckbauen mssen wenns in die neue Wohnung geht - Marienkfer an der Wand passen nicht in unser Ankleidezimmer *seufz*

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Laelya: schn. Alles so schn rosa  :Grinnnss!: 

@Miss Garfield: ich drck dir, wenn's soweit ist, superfest die Daumen. Nicht verzweifeln. Ich bin sicher du rumst eine herrliche Note ab!!!!

und hier? Heute ist Chir an der Reihe. Ich dachte, dass ich da vllt. in einem Tag durchkomme, aber das wird wohl nichts. Mein Stichpunktzettel anhand der Protokolle ist schier endlos. Auerdem bin ich gerade der Ansicht, dass ich bisher vllig falsch gelernt habe. Die Protokolle sind absolut klinisch ausgerichtet. Ich habe aber nur Lehrbuchwissen - wenn berhaupt. Ach menno, wohin mit meiner Angst?  :Keks:

----------


## Sherlocked

@MissGarfield: ich sag Dir jetzt nicht, da ich glaube, da Du ne gute Note abrumst (aber ich denks mir*g*), Medizin ist uferlos, man kann sich im Zweifelsfall dumm und dmlich lernen. Du hast sicher viel gemacht und ich halte jetzt auch mal die Daumen und wnsch Dir das Beste....

@ Laelya: ein Trumchen in Rosa  :Grinnnss!:  ( ich kann ja mit rosa und hellblau gar nicht, versteh aber Deine Vorfreude mit alles schn machen wollen... ist aber nichtsdestotrotz sehr reizend geworden. Auch das Bettchen.

@ all: ansonsten mach ich mich auch wieder rar, Lerngruppe.... wnsche euch gutes Durchhaltevermgen und ich komm ab und zu vorbei zum Daumendrcken und bejubeln  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ger86

Das wird ja bald ne verdammt einsame Runde hier.
Schade sherlocked... :Traurig:

----------


## Rubilein

Macht Eucht nicht verrckt wegen des PJs und vor allem nicht wegen dieser dmlichen Logbcher.
Meist kann man ehe nicht alles ab arbeiten und es hat bei mir niemanden(!) interessiert, was in dem Dingen drin steht! Die Unterschrift hat's jedes Mal gegeben und es hat auch nichts ausgemacht, dass einige Sachen "frei" blieben, weil man nunmal meist nicht alles schafft, bzw. manches in einigen Kliniken berhaupt nicht angeboten wird!

Bis zum PJ auf jeden Fall chillen und auf keinen Fall auf irgendetwas vorbereiten!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  ::-oopss:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Chris Be

Den Tipp, das Logbuch zu ignorieren, wrde ich ignorieren.  :hmmm...:  In Freiburg ist es offiziell so geregelt, dass die Tertialbescheinigung nur ausgestellt werden darf, wenn das Logbuch gefhrt wurde. An den ALKs interessiert das weiterhin wohl keinen, aber am Uniklinikum gabs die ersten Flle, bei denen Komissionen entschieden haben, was der Student nachzuholen hat. Das geht bis zur Wiederholung eines Tertials.
Um meine Panikmache zu relativieren: Es verlangt - soweit ich als ehemaliger PJ-Sprecher wei - keiner ein lckenlos gefhrtes Logbuch, geht oft auch garnicht. Aber kmmer dich drum, frag deine rzte nach den Unterschriften (im besten Fall Unterschrift + die entsprechende Lehre  :bhh:  ) und  mach vor allem die Halbtertial- oder Endtertialbesprechungen (falls es sowas in deinem Logbuch gibt) mit einem geeigneten Arzt! Es wre einfach bld, nachher ein Tertial nochmal machen zu mssen, weil der Chefarzt das Buch doch sehen will und meint ein Exempel statuieren zu mssen.

----------


## Miss Tiffy

@Chris: Info und vorbeugen ist immer gut. 

Ich war in einem ALk und 2 von 3 Logbchern waren komplett leer. Das hat niemanden interessiert. Aber ich bin sicher, das wird sich ndern. Denn sie werden sicherlich mehr und mehr in den Vordergrund rcken u. an Bedeutung gewinnen.

----------


## Laelya

bei uns wurden die Logbcher gerade mit meinem PJ Start eingefhrt. Die meisten Kliniken wussten davon gar nichts. Alle 3 Logbcher liegen so, wie ich sie vom Bro ausgestellt bekommen habe, unangetastet in einem Schreibtisch. Hat nie ein Hahn nach gekrht...aber ich glaube auch, dass sich das in Zukunft ndern wird

----------


## Elena1989

Das find ich ja interessant. Auf unserer Internetseite steht, dass das ausgefllte Logbuch zur Anmeldung fr die mndliche dem Prfungsamt vorgelegt werden muss.

----------


## B.Nutzerin

Wah, ich beneide euch so sehr um eure Protokolle.
Meine Vorgnger waren sich allesamt zu fein dafr, dabei haben die 4 zum Teil schon echt oft geprft...

----------


## Jauheliha

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es bereits hinter sich haben  :Top: 
Ich habe noch zwei Wochen Zeit, und brauche wieder viel zu lange fr alles, und habe mittlerweile die Sachen, die ich am Anfang gelernt habe, alle wieder vergessen. Meine Mitprflinge betonen am Telefon immer alle, wie entspannt sie doch alles sehen, und wie wenig sie doch lernen wrden etc.. Glauben kann ich das nicht so ganz  :Nixweiss: 
Und nun haben wir auch noch erfahren, dass wir unseren Bericht per Hand schreiben mssen!! Ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das machen soll! Wenn ich am PC etwas schreibe, dann stelle ich alles 1000mal um, korrigiere hier und da, und jetzt soll ich das ganze Ding per Hand schreiben? Und dann auch noch so, dass es gleich vier Leute lesen knnen? Ich wei nicht, wie das gehen soll....
Morgen habe ich noch meine Vorbesprechung fr Fach 3 und 4. Mal sehen, was die so meinen... Vielleicht geht's mir dann besser.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Laelya

Ich hab donnerstag auch erstmal Vorgesprch  :Grinnnss!: 
Das erste von vieren, die anderen prfen haben sich noch nicht gemeldet.

Laut den Protokollen kann ich wohl froh sein, wenn ich "nur" 2 Patienten im Vorfeld bekommen und daher nur zwei Epikrise schreiben muss. Jedoch ist keiner der Prfer bisher auf die Epikrisen Patienten eingegangen. 
Ich ha jetzt gleich die Chirurgie Protokolle durchgesichtet und stelle mit erschrecken fest wie inkompetent und bld ich mich doch fhle. So aus dem Stegreif knnte ich zwar zu den Themen ein paar Stichpunkte nennen, aber das war es dann auch schon. Da kommt noch ein bisschen Arbeit auf mich zu. Und mein Herzchirurg ist wohl ein heimlicher Orthopde und Unfallchirurg, jedenfalls fragt er Frakturen ebenfalls hoch und runter und so ein Schmarrn wie Panaritium (das htte ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht angesehen) :Nixweiss:  Naja...zum Glck ist noch ein bisschen Zeit

----------


## lottisworld

Die Herzchirurgen aus dem DHZB scheinen ja in der Gunst des LPA ganz hoch zu stehen  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hab auch einen, den werden wir diese Woche hoffentlich noch  kennenlernen. Ist zwar recht kurzfristig, aber besser als gar nichts. Bin auch sehr gespannt. Fhle mich auch ziemlich insuffizient und hab auf der anderen Seite gerade berhaupt keinen Nerv mehr, mir berhaupt noch was an Wissen einzuhelfen. Bleibt irgendwie nichts so hngen als das ich es als abprfenswert empfinden wrde. So ein Mist aber auch... :keule: 

So, jetzt aber mal noch was Mega Wichtiges: Tiffyyyyy - go for it! Ich drck Dir ganz fest die Daumen, das alles so wird, wie Du es Dir gewnscht hast!!!! Alles wird gut!  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## ger86

Von mir auch nochmal gaaaaanz viel glck und Erfolg morgen und bermorgen miss tiffy!!!!! 
Wir sehen uns dann beim schaukeln wieder  :Party:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Tja dann lautet die logische Schlussfolgerung......

----------


## marie_e

:Blush: ......jup. Hab jetzt auch die Vertrge gefunden......DANKE!

----------


## Chris Be

Kann jemand den Link posten? Wrde mich auch interessieren, wie die Unterschiede in den Bundeslndern sind. Ich bin ja nicht am Norden festgewachsen. ^^ Ich hab den bergeordneten Vertrag gefunden, aber keine Aufschlsselung nach Bundeslndern, bin zu bld. :-P

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Fr den letzten Begriffsstutzigen .....es gibt KEINE Lohnunterschiede nach Bundeslndern....wieso auch? Es gibt verschiedene Tarifvertrge nach Trger.h

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, jetzt wird es Zeit "ger86" gaaaanz fest die Daumen zu drcken, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Bin schon ganz durcheinander vom Rechnen bzgl. des Hex-Ergebnisses und kann hier in der Reha noch nicht einen kleinen Glckscoctail trinken, weil ich mich so sehr ber die wirklich unerwartete 3 freue - na dann eben virtuell  :Guinness:  :bhh:  :Guinness:

----------


## lottisworld

> Liebe Lotti, liebe GER - Dumchen sind fr morgen gedrckt. Werdet sehen ist alles halb so schlimm wie man es sich ausmalt





> Da mchte ich mich doch gleich mal anschlieen: 
> Liebe(r) ger86 + lottisword - meine Daumen sind weiter fest gedrckt und  ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr beide in 2 Tagen freudestrahlende rzte  seid - go for it




ooh, I hope so  :Grinnnss!:  Danke Ihr Lieben  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Borisdiekatze

Und ich drcke mit!! @Miss_Tiffy: Herzlichen Glckwunsch (nachtrglich; aber besser spt als nie)!

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> ooh, I hope so  Danke Ihr Lieben !


Das klappt! Es ist zwar sauanstrengend, aber nicht so schlimm, wie man es sich vorher ausmalt, die Zeit geht relativ schnell um, plane gengend Zeit beim Protokoll schreiben ein.
Du schaffst das!

----------


## Borisdiekatze

@ Organspende. Ich habe immer geraten ohne im Lehrbuch zu suchen. Es kostet sonst unntig Zeit. Wenn durch den Kommentar der Aha-Effekt kam, wars gut. Wenn er ausblieb habe ich dann anschlieend noch ein Lehrbuch/Google etc. bemht. Aber meist habe ich eher zu generellen Lcken, die ich durch die Fragen bemerkt habe, nachgelesen (also wenn nach Spezifrbung fr irgendetwas Seltsamens z.B. gefragt wurde, habe ich mich mit dem Kommentar begngt; wenn hingegen was zum MEN-Syndrom gefragt wurde, was mir deutlich machte, das ich das insgesamt noch nicht gut kann, habe ich MEN nachgelesen). Grundstzlich gilt natrlich, da jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden mu, aber das war halt meiner.

----------


## Laelya

@Lottis und Ger: Auch von mir sind die Daumen gedrckt, ihr packt das und in ein paar tagen seid ihr rzte  :Party:

----------


## Thunderstorm

@ lottisworld & ger86
Meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch - 2 neue rzte  :Party:  :Top:  ::-dance:  :Guinness:  :Jump: 

@ B.Nutzerin
Dumchen sind weiterhin gedrckt! Morgen bist Du rztin! Go for it! Yes you can  :hmmm...: 

@ Laelya
Das klingt doch alles schon mal sehr vielversprechend! Ich drcke auch hier die Daumen, dass die restlichen 2 Gesprche ebenso werden.  :Top: 

Ich habe heute dann endlich, nachdem ich das betriebsrztliche Zeugnis ergattert habe, endlich die PJ-Zulassung abholen knnen.
So ganz langsam realisiere ich, dass das Schriftliche wirklich bestanden ist  :Love:

----------


## lottisworld

@Laelya, das wird schon  :Grinnnss!:  Es ist einfach tzend, sich so lange noch wieder und wieder aufraffen zu mssen. Aber irgendwann ist es dann soweit und Du spazierst mit einem breiten Grinsen aus dem Laden raus.  :Grinnnss!:  Ich drck dir jedenfalls ganz fett die Daumen, dass Babielein es sich noch 'ne Weile gemtlich macht und du das in Ruhe durchziehen kannst.  :Knuddel:

----------


## Sherlocked

Laelya, das hrt sich doch sehr gut an, ich wnschte das knnte ich auch ber den Chirurgieprfer sagen... und das mit dem Lernen ist normal, denke ich, ich hab morgens auch Berge auf dem Plan, und staune, wie wenig weit ich abends bin, da ich dies hier und das da nochmals vertiefe und laut vortrage usw. ....ist einfach die Luft raus, denke ich....
Liebe Gre an die Bauchbewohnerin, ist ein tapferes Mdchen  :Grinnnss!: 

und @ B.Nutzerin: nur noch morgen...ist doch phantastisch, alle 5 Daumen sind gedrckt  :Top:

----------


## Laelya

ihr seid alle so lieb  :Knuddel:  :Knuddel:  :Knuddel: 
vielen lieben dank.
ich halte euch weiterhin auf dem laufenden und hoffe auch, dass ich da einfach rausspazieren und dann sagen kann, ich bin rztin

----------


## Muriel

Chirurgen knnen echt erstaunlich human sein im Examen. So war meiner auch. Als ich absolut keine Ahnung hatte, was ich denn nun auf "Sie haben Dienst in der Notaufnahme und es wird Ihnen ein Polytrauma angekndigt,  was machen Sie?" antworten sollte und ich dann etwas zweifelnd sagte "h. .. ich rufe mal Hilfe...", flippte er aus vor Freude und wollte nichts weiter mehr hren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

So, bin wieder zu Hause  :Grinnnss!:  Danke fr's Drcken  :Top:  Hat geholfen  :hmmm...: 

Es war aber auch schlimm. Mein Patient war super. Eine Pneumonie wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Da habe ich wirklich Glck gehabt. Aber als der patientenbezogene Teil vorbei war, stand ich so unter Strom.... ich war so durcheinander, dass ich glaube ich nie mehr als nur einen Satz gesagt habe. Meine Mitprflinge haben zu jeder Frage einen riesigen Vortrag gehalten. Beneidenswert. Mir musste man alles aus der Nase ziehen  :hmmm...:  
In der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag habe ich nichtmal zwei Stunden geschlafen. Mein Herz schlug mir bis zum Hals. 
Die klassischen Sachen, wie sie in den Fallbchern stehen, waren kaum gefragt. Ich hatte noch was zum Nierenversagen und musste tatschlich die ganzen Laborparameter und Dialyseverfahren erklren. Und dann was zur IPMN, weil mein Patient mal eine hatte (da wei ich nur, dass es sie gibt). Meine Nachbarin musste die ganzen Vaskulitiden erzhlen. Sogar mit Histopatho. Und der Chirurg wollte alles haarklein wissen. Wo durchtrennt man welche Arterie, welche Lymphknoten nimmt man wo raus, Sicherheitsabstnde zu den Resektionsrndern.... 
Ich glaube, dass sie mich absichtlich nicht so ausgequetscht haben, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass ich eher die Klassiker drauf habe und auch keine eins brauche. Habe jetzt eine 3, die ich mir selbst aber niemals gegeben htte. 
Ich freue mich irgendwie gar nicht. Vielleicht kommt das aber ja noch  :Nixweiss: 

Jetzt gehe ich mal die Altpapiertonne befllen, und dann gehe ich ein bichen shoppen.  ::-winky: 

Wer fehlt denn nun noch alles?

----------


## MissGarfield83

@jauhelia : Glckwunsch ! Du bist rztin - das mit dem freuen kommt noch .. wirst schon sehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Sherlocked

Super, jauheliha, endlich geschafft, wa? Gratuliere, Frau Doktor....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lottisworld

@Jauhelia: Suuper! Herzlichen Glckwunsch Frau Kollegin  :Rock:  :Jump:  :love: !!! Naja, ich trum nach ber einer Woche immer noch, das ich durchfalle.... Aber Altpapiertonne befllen ist doch schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang um das Trauma zu verarbeiten  :Grinnnss!:  Hab ich direkt noch am selben Abend gemacht.

@Sherlocked: Nir noch ein ganz bisschen durchhalten! Bald ist es geschafft!  :Knuddel: 

@all - Ich fhl mich gerade sowas von posthexdement.... gib es irgendwo hnliche Symptome?

----------


## Sherlocked

> Naja, ich trum nach ber einer Woche immer noch, das ich durchfalle....


 :EEK!:  sag doch sowas nicht ... is ja schrecklich 



> @Sherlocked: Nir noch ein ganz bisschen durchhalten! Bald ist es geschafft!


danke Lotti  :Love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hups sorry! Maxi ab nach Bayern! Am besten Ostbayern nahe der tschechischen Grenze, dort isses am besten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ach Maxi halt, ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Beitrge im Assi-Thread....

----------


## Sherlocked

Interessant, die Moderation in diesem Forum zu beobachten, wann und wie sie handelt, und vor allem wann sie nicht handelt...

Mal was anderes, liebe Mithexler, ganz banal: 
Gab es zu eurem dresscode irgendwelche Beanstandungen? Oder merkwrdige Blicke oder dergleichen? Hab ihr euch over-/underdressed gefhlt? Wrde mich jetzt mal so ganz praktisch interessieren...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...so ganz praktisch wrde ich bei unsicherheiten versuchen es vorher abzuklren, unser Prfungsvorsitzender stand drauf, hat er uns wissen lassen und der Innere Chef hat es auch nochmal erzhlt, also Anzug bei uns Kostm bei den Frauen...so wirklich overdressed wre nur ein Frack  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Interessant, die Moderation in diesem Forum zu beobachten, wann und wie sie handelt, und vor allem wann sie nicht handelt....


Wo httest du denn in den letzten Beitrgen nen Grund zur Moderation gesehen?

----------


## Sherlocked

Durch. Over and done. Passables Ergebnis. Melde mich nochmals wenn ich wahlweise wieder bei Verstand oder nchtern bin  :Grinnnss!: ....
Bin sowas von erschpft, diese zwei Tage waren so anstrengend. Vielen lieben Dank allen frs Daumendrcken, kam hier an  :Grinnnss!: ....

----------


## lottisworld

Juhuuuu  :Party:  :love:  :Jump:  :Rock:  Sherlocked!!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch Frau Kollegin!!!!!

----------


## ger86

Sherlocked hat's geschaaa-aaaaft, sherlocked hat's geschaaa-aaaafft. Ich wusste es  :Top: 
MEINEN HERZLICHSTEN GLCKWNSCH!!!!!!!
 ::-dance:  :peng:  :Party:  ::-stud:  :love:  :Rock:  :Knuddel:

----------


## Gast26092018

Super@Sherlocked :Top:   :Smilie: 
Freue mich fr dich! Feier schn und geniee die Freiheit :hmmm...:

----------


## Laelya

herzlichen Glckwunsch Sherlocked......hast du fein gemacht.
Trink ein Glschen oder Zwei fr mich mit.


Jetzt bin ich wohl die letzte hier mhm?
Ich verkriech mich wieder in die Ecke....fhle mich so schlecht, schlecht vorbereitet und das entspricht dieses Mal sogar der Wahrheit. Die haben gar keinen Anlass mich durch zulassen  :grrrr....: 

noch 2 Wochen

----------


## Laelya

> Hier lacht keiner ber dich, und so ein Gedanken darfst du nicht haben, du bist gut vorbereitet und wirst die Mndliche schaffen!


danke  :Knuddel:  es gibt Momente, da denke ich auch, dass man nicht durchfallen kann und dann sehe ich immer wieder, was ich alles nicht kann und dann bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob man nicht doch durchfallen kann....puh....ich lern mal weiter  :hmmm...:

----------


## Fay83

Laelya ich drcke dir ganz ganz ganz feste die daumen!! lass den kopf nicht hngen. du schaffst das! wir glauben hier alle an dich, also glaub du auch an dich. das wird klappen! fhl dich gedrckt, ich denke an dich!!  :Knuddel:   :Kuss:

----------


## lottisworld

Liebe Laelya,
ich wnsch Dir fr Freitag einen super netten Epikrisenpatienten. Du schaffst das, da bin ich mir ganz sicher! Nur noch ein paar Tage, die wie im Fluge vergehen werden...Und dann gibt's hier die groe HEX-Thread Abschlussparty!  :Knuddel:

----------


## syrger001

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Wie lange dauert es bis man eine Antwort von einem Krankenhaus  bezglich der Bewerbung bekommen kann  :Smilie: .
Langsam werde ich ungeduldig. :Comuter:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Alles zwischen einem Tag und mehreren Wochen?

----------


## Pampelmuse

Und jetzt sehe ich auf einmal viel mehr Beitrge als vor 2 sec... Komisch...

----------


## ger86

Liebe laelya,

Ich hoffe dein Tag lief heute gut und du rockst das morgen auch noch mal!
Ich bin mir sicher du schaffst das! Go go go  ::-dance: 

(Wollte eigentlich gestern eigentlich schreiben, aber man konnte keinen Beitrag erstellen??!)

----------


## ger86

Omg, heute sehe ich, dass mein Beitrag 1 Mio mal auftaucht.  :Hh?:

----------


## Fay83

das forum hatte wohl nen kleinen aussetzer. erst wollte es meinen post nicht senden und jetzt is er zweimal da....naja, so is es halt. jeder hat mal einen schlechten tag  :bhh: 

laelya, ich denk an dich  :Knuddel:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Omg, heute sehe ich, dass mein Beitrag 1 Mio mal auftaucht.


Bei mir dasselbe! Haben wir ihr eben 1 Mio mal Glck gewnscht.  :hmmm...:

----------


## MissGarfield83

Liebe Laelya ! Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu deiner Tochter und er nderung deines Status in Kollegin  :Smilie:  Jetzt kannst du dich erstmal auf das Mama sein konzentrieren - das wird noch anstrengend genug. Wnsche dir viel Kraft und viel Freude an deiner kleinen Familie  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

Wahnsinn! Wirklich unglaublich! Musst du denn alle Examina so spannend machen? Physikumskrimi, Examen in letzter Minute  (oh Gott, stellt Euch den Blasensprung acht Stunden frher vor ::-oopss:  ), was kommt denn bei der Facharztprfung? Kann man ja nicht mehr wirklich steigern  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

@ Fay

GENAU so geht es mir auch  :Big Grin:  

Damit reiht sich Laeyla hinter Seb/Muri und Fr. Pelz ein ^^

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Laeyla, herzlichen Glueckwunsch zur Mami und zur bestandenen Pruefung, bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wir sitzen glaube ich alle gespannt vor dem Bildschirm und wollen mit Nachrichten versorgt werden ;)

----------


## Pampelmuse

Okay, ich bin jetzt echt sprachlos...

Das ist so eine dermaen krasse Geschichte!!!

Glckwunsch, Laeyla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(By the Way: Traumnote!!! Und das, obwohl Du hier stndig von Durchfallen geschrieben hast..,)

----------


## -Julchen-

@Saphira: Also ich wei, dass die "alten" Pjler hier, die jetzt dann Examen haben so Mitte Ende Februar angefangen haben. Also 3 Monate vorher. Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch nicht vor, viel frher anzufangen! Erstens hab ich nichtmehr soviel Motivation fr monatelanges Lernen ber und zweitens mag ich meinen letzten arbeitsfreien Sommer genieen bevor der Ernst des Lebens losgeht ::-oopss: 
Was mich vielmehr stresst ist, dass sich einige aus meinem Jahrgang langsam schon bewerben. Ich wei noch nichtmal, welche Richtung genau und schon garnicht an welchem Haus  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Nelaris

Ich klinke mich auch mal wieder ein, habe schon ewig nicht mehr rein geschaut. Schn, von Euch zu lesen und wie es bei Euch voran geht  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin immernoch schwanger und entsprechend zuhause. Sobald sich der junge Mann zum Auszug entschieden hat, nehme ich ein Jahr Elternzeit und dann mchte ich endlich mal ins Berufsleben starten .. wobei ich derzeit von argen Zweifeln geplagt werde, ob ich mit zwei Kindern und einem in Vollzeit berufsttigem Mann jemals irgendwo unterkommen werde ... naja, vielleicht die vorgeburtlichen Hormone. Wird schon alles werden.

Drcke Euch!

----------


## ger86

@Fay: Na dann kann man ja wohl schon zu den berhmten 2 Buchstaben gratulieren!  ::-stud:  Das freut mich sehr fr dich!  :Party:  :Party:    schn, dass dir deine arbeit auch so gut gefllt! Das ist viel wert.

@Nelaris: hui, lange nix gehrt, schn, dass du nochmal hierher gefunden hast! Ich wnsch dir alles gute fr die schwangerschaft noch und fr die Jobsuche, gib die hoffnung nicht auf, du findest bestimmt was. in welche richtung solls denn gehen?

----------


## Milana

> Was mich vielmehr stresst ist, dass sich einige aus meinem Jahrgang langsam schon bewerben. Ich wei noch nichtmal, welche Richtung genau und schon garnicht an welchem Haus


Hier auch! Einige haben sogar schon eine feste Jobzusage... fast ein Jahr im Voraus, total heftig.  :Grinnnss!:  
Ansonsten... habe ich grade eine Woche Fehltage, herrlich!
Freut mich, dass die Arbeitsanfnger alle gut untergekommen sind.

----------


## Elena1989

@Bewerbung:

Also, ich find das jetzt noch viel zu frh zum bewerben  :Grinnnss!:  Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu naiv  :hmmm...:

----------


## Amygdala88

Ich mchte auch...  :Grinnnss!:  diese Hamburgische Vorgehensweise, Termin, Prfer und 4. Fach erst 3-4 Wochen vor dem eigtl Termin zu erfahren, finde ich bld... ::-oopss:

----------


## LeDu

> @ LeDu
> Ich habe beim Abgeben der Anmeldungsformulare zum 3. Stex einfach mal ganz frech gefragt, wann man denn mit den vorlufigen (!) Prfungsterminen rechnen kann; und eine Mitstudentin hat vor ca. 2 Wochen nochmal selber persnlich nachgefragt und dieselbe Auskunft bekommen: Anfang bis Mitte August!
> Ich wei leider auch nicht genau, wo das dann steht - aber vermutlich in Meditum in der Terminliste oder im Stundenplan direkt. Bis jetzt ist da leider ghnende Leere - habe gerade nachgeschaut


Na, das ist ja wenigstens mal irgendeine Info!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hatte vor lngerer Zeit mal gefragt gehabt, da hie es noch "Na, also DAS wissen wir noch nicht...", als wre es vllig verrckt und abwegig von mir, das berhaupt zu fragen. 

Ja, sowas wrde ich auch vermuten. Hab mal reingeguckt, bei mir ist aktuell auch nur Leere zu vermelden.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Ich war mal wieder neugierig und habe zum x-ten Mal auf der Suche nach dem Prfungstermin auf die Unihomepage geklickt und was finde ich? Ein Kostenbescheid fr meine Auslandsfamulatur (mit 20 Tagen Zahlungsfrist - natrlich ohne Emailbenachrichtigung o..) und einen neues Antragsformular fr die M2-Prfung (schriftliches HEX)  :Wand:  :keule:  
Oh Mann - ihr sollt nicht vllig berflssiges hochladen, sondern meinen Prfungstermin - argh!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Jetzt wird es ernst: der Prfungsterim frs 3. Stex ist da: Ende November. Eigentlich ideal, da genau in der Mitte des Prfungszeitraums und vor Nikolaus und Weihnachten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Milana

Sehr gut, Thunder. Ich habe (voraussichtlich) einen ganz hnlichen Termin. 
Als ich es schwarz auf wei gesehen habe, bin ich erstmal total panischnervs geworden, weil es tatschlich ernst wird  :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal noch irgendwie die Doktorarbeit durchkloppen...

----------


## gherkin

Ja, da gehts mir hnlich... ich hoffe, dass sich das noch etwas gibt in der nchsten Zeit...

----------


## Amygdala88

Guten Morgen, liebe Mitstreiter!  :Kaffee: 
Nach guter alter HexEx-Tradition schiebe ich gleich mal ein Krbchen mit warmen Dinkel-Brtchen in die Mitte.  :Grinnnss!:  Bei mir gehts jetzt wieder los mit Chirurgie-/Innere-Fllen plus LK und heute Nachmittag steht Lerngruppe an. Einen produktiven Tag und Gre aus HH ::-winky:

----------


## gherkin

Guten Morgen! Heute nur ein halber Lerntag bei mir, bekommen heute Nachmittag Besuch. Aber ein warmes Dinkelbrtchen nehme ich sehr gerne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

Dann lasst es euch mal schmecken, ich geh jetzt zum Brunch, ich denke, bei mir wird's heut nix mit Lernen  :Grinnnss!:  Morgen wieder...

----------


## -Julchen-

Bin auch wieder dabei  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Dank Erkltung echt kacke geschlafen, mal sehen was das heut wird ::-oopss:  Ich stell hier mal ne Runde heie Zitrone rein zum Gesund und/oder nicht-krank werden!

----------


## gherkin

wie detailliert lernt ihr so? zB Pathophysio und Histo bei Spruemitlernen? berhaupt die Sprue? Und wie siehts mit Antibiotika aus? Die sind mit Zytostatika (die ich leider fr mein drittes Fach die Strahlentherapie lernen muss) mein persnlicher Endgegener. Muss man wissen welche AB-Therapie man zB bei der Divertikulitis bevorzugt?

----------


## Saphira.

Guten Morgen zusammen  :Grinnnss!: 

Nachdem ich gestern aufgrund von Geburtstagsvorbereitungen (bei uns ist gerade Geburtstagszeit...) aufgehalten worden bin, muss ich heute noch die restlichen Themen der Leber durcharbeiten. Ich hoffe, dass ich danach endlich mit dem Pankreas weitermachen und die Gastro und einen Groteil der Viszeralchirurgie dann endlich abschlieen kann...

Einen erfolgreichen Lerntag euch allen heute!

----------


## -Julchen-

So, heute morgen bin ich schon nach Hause gefahren und sitz jetzt wieder daheim allein, ohne Freund  :Frown:  
@gherkin: Ich lern erstmal alles so, dass ich berall was zu sagen kann. Und wenn ich dann noch Zeit ber hab lern ich Sachen, die gerne gefragt werden vom Prfer oder die mich interessieren noch genauer. AB werd ich mir vorerst nur zu Sepsis (An Wahlfach ;) ) und Pneumonie merken. Ist nmlich auch mein Endgegner ::-oopss:

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, ich stelle mal frisch aufgebrhten Tee, frisch aufgebackene Brtchen, Zitronenbltenhonig, frisch gepflckte Pflaumen sowie pfel aus dem eigenen Garten und einen Zwetschgendatschi als Strkung in die Runde.

Ich habe gestern mit Kardio angefangen und kann heute schon wieder nur rudimentre Sachen davon laut wiedergeben *argh* - ich habe das lernen verlernt und auerdem ist mndlich echt mein Albtraum.

Mit den AB halte ich es wie Julchen - habe auch na als Wahlfach...

So jetzt aber einen erfolgreichen Tag Euch allen!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Knnte einer der Moderatoren die Themensammlung frs 3. Stex (piratenpad) oben anpinnen?

----------


## Borisdiekatze

Danke ebenso  :Smilie:  Bei mir ist heute Verdauungssystem dran. Nachdem ich bis jetzt wegen meiner blen Prfungskombi dauerdemotiviert war, bin ich heute mal wieder etwas besser gestimmt, nachdem ich die relative Gynentwarnung gelesen habe. Irgendwie werde ich es wohl berleben ...

----------


## gherkin

Auf ein neues, mache heute mal ein paar Flle und hoffe auf nicht allzu viel Frust.

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich mach mich auch mal mit Z.n. Volksfest und zu kurz geschlafen an Innere. 
Stell mal Kaffee in die Runde ::-winky:

----------


## altalena

Den nehm ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Hat jemand nen Tipp, wo man ne gute bersicht/Einteilung zu den Leukmien/Lymphomen/MDS und myeloprol. Erkrankungen findet?

----------


## Saphira.

Ich bin auch wieder an Board... weiter gehts mit Kardio. Nachdem gestern unerwartet nach 3 Wochen Lieferzeit endlich unsere Badmbel eingetroffen sind, hinke ich dem Lernplan jetzt mal wieder hinterher, und das wo ich ihn gestern gerade wieder auf dem laufenden Stand hatte.. aber gut, schn sind die neuen Mbel trotzdem (zumindest die, die wir bislang aufbauen konnte... der Rest folgt heute Nachmittag) :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## altalena

Morning. Lunger mit Kaffee noch im Bett rum, denn drauen gibt's sowas wie Schneeregen, da hab ich keine Lust auf aufstehen. Sollte ich es trotzdem mal schaffen, geht's heut mit Neuro weiter.
Schnen Tag zusammen!

----------


## Saphira.

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe mich heute mal so richtig ausgeschlafen und noch ein feines Frhstck mit frischen Semmeln und O-Saft gemacht. Jetzt fhle ich mich fit und motiviert (mal schauen wie lange  ::-oopss: ) und erledige noch kleine Reste vom gestrigen Lerntag, bevor es mit dem Rest der Chirurgie, genauergesagt der Unfallchirurgie weitergeht.

Erfolgreichen Lerntag euch allen!

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich bin dafr viel zu frh aufgewacht und hab dementsprechend viel Motivation aufs Lernen. Eigentlich solte ich heut Innere abschlieen aber ich hink dem Plan total hinterher...

----------


## Saphira.

Sooo ich hab jetzt tatschlich Innere und Chirurgie zumindest einmal durchgemacht. Ab morgen folgt dann das nchste Fach...

Eine Frage htte ich noch. Was genau ist denn eine (von?) Sonnenberg-Drainage? Habe das in einer meiner PJ-Aufzeichnungen gefunden, aber dummerweise damals nichts dazugeschrieben, auer dass man sie in der Thoraxchirurgie wohl gerne verwendet. Ich habe auch schon versucht zu Googeln aber ganz schlau bin ich jetzt noch nicht drau geworden. Wre nett wenn jemand wsste wie die Drainage funktioniert (Sog wie Redon? Kapillarwirkung wie Easy Flow oder Penrose? Schwerkraft wie Robinson?) und fr was man sie benutzt. Danke schonmal!

----------


## xhp19

Wow, du hast ja schon ordentlich was geschafft.. Hut ab!!  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Saphira.

> @Saphira: Einschreiben ist laut Sendungsverfolgung auch noch in der Zustellung...


Vielen Dank, das beruhigt mich jetzt gerade wirklich, bei mir ist es nmlich genau dasselbe!


EDIT: Seit eben habe ich endlich den Auslieferungsbeleg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Saphira: Bei mir dasselbe!  :Top:

----------


## Milana

Heute ist brigens "Zurck in die Zukunft"-Tag, daher stelle ich mal eine virtuelle Flasche Sekt parat, haben wir uns verdient *zuprost* 

Ansonsten luft bei mir alles eher schleppend, ich hab den Eindruck, dass ich berhaupt nichts dazulerne und da vllig planlos rangehe. Hab heute in der Lerngruppe einen echt totalen Basic-Fall gehabt (Ileus) und ich konnte einfach mal berhaupt nichts dazu erzhlen schon garnicht stotterfrei... Das wird echt was werden :-/

----------


## xhp19

Ich bin auch ziemlich fertig... Komm null voran...

----------


## Saphira.

Soo ich bin mal wieder am Start, wer noch?  ::-winky: 

So langsam holt mich auch die Panik ein... oh man  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: . Gibts Tipps dagegen? Einreden, dass alles halb so wird sein wird, habe ich schon seit Wochen versucht, aber das scheitert bei mir klglich...

----------


## Thunderstorm

Guten Morgen an Alle  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe gerade meinen Brieftrger nochmal Bescheid gesagt, dass er bitte die nchsten Tage nach einem Einschreiben Ausschau halten soll und ich auf jeden Fall zu Hause bin und den Briefkasten bewache  ::-oopss: 
Bin inzwischen sehr gespannt, wann der Brief kommt (morgen ist es genau 1 Monat vor dem Stex) und was da so drinsteht... 
Damit ich mich dann gleich auf die Protokolle strzen kann, werde ich heute nochmal richtig einkaufen gehen, meine Wohnung ist auch einigermaen aufgerumt - also keine wie immer gearteten Ausreden vorhanden  :bhh: 
Ich will bis zum Sonntag noch die restlichen Endokrinosachen schaffen und mir schon mal alle wichtigen Fakten zur Anamnese und Epikrise zusammenschreiben, damit ich das dann griffbereit habe. Und ich werde mir, wenn ich die Protokolle abhole, auch gleich einen Anamnesebogen von Station mitnehmen - denn wir mssen die Anamnese und die Epikrise wohl handschriftlich auf den Anamnesebogen schreiben und da hat ja bekanntlich jede Station einen anderen; ich mchte mir das halt zu Hause in Ruhe vorschreiben, damit es dann auch ordentlich ausguckt.




> Nepo: 4.11.
> Saphira: 10.11.
> Altalena: 18.11.
> Julchen: 19.11.
> Milana: 26.11.
> Thunderstorm: 30.11.
> Xhp19: 1.12.
> Amygdala88: 
> Elena1989: 7.12.

----------


## Trianna

Darf ich einfach mal sagen, dass ich euch als eine der coolsten/nettesten und schicksten HEX Gruppen empfinde  :Smilie: 
Schaffen tut ihr es eh alle!

Und ja (Randnotiz), ich mag mndliche Prfunen  :Smilie:

----------


## Milana

Wie nett  :Blush:  Das hren wir aber gern. Ich fhl mich hier auch wohl. 

So und bevor ich jetzt noch schlechter gelaunt werde, hre ich ganz schnell auf fr heute. Gute Nacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

Danke fr das Kompliment  :Grinnnss!:  ich finde es hier schon immer seeeehr gemtlich.

Ich hatte heute einen super effizienten Wiederholungstag. 
Eben bin ich dann noch eine Runde abgefragt worden und hatte das Gefhl zumindest die bislang wiederholten Themen einigermaen wiedergegeben zu knnen.... das lsst zumindest mal hoffen. Allerdings fehlen ja auch noch 5/6 meiner Lernkarteikarten bei der Wiederholung, so dasss das bald schon wieder anders aussehen kann.

Gute Nacht zusammen!

----------


## altalena

Haha, ja so geht's mir auch. Ich wiederhole Sachen und kann die auch recht gut wiedergeben, aber dann denke ich: "So, am Besten du schaust dir nicht noch mehr an, sonst vergisst du das von heute Vormittag!"  ::-oopss:

----------


## altalena

Morning,

verrckt, ne Freundin von mir ist seit gestern fertig. Geht also los, wa  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich mach heut mal Endokrino, weil es so sauspannend ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder da und lege los mit den Resten des 4. Faches bevor es weiter geht mit der Wiederholung des letzten Faches - Neurologie. Meine Nervositt steigt so langsam ins Bodenlose, immerhin sind es nur noch 6 Tage! Dabei wollte ich noch so viel zustzlich wiederholen und machen, aber bei einem so frhen Prfungstermin muss man da wohl ein paar Abstriche machen und mit Allem wird man ja sowieso in der Regel nie fertig... 

Nebenbei sind meine Daumen natrlich auch gedrckt fr Nepo!  :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Huch, die Examenszulassung is kein Brief sondern kommt elektronisch!  :Grinnnss!:  Jedenfalls in BaW.

----------


## Saphira.

> Huch, die Examenszulassung is kein Brief sondern kommt elektronisch!  Jedenfalls in BaW.


Es ist schon ein Brief und er kommt per Post, meiner liegt schon auf dem Schreibtisch  :Grinnnss!: . Zuerst gibt es die elektronische und dann die postalische Benachrichtigung!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Shizr

> Inspiriert von den Zahnmedizinern: Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Examen? Gibt's einen Examensball? Plant ihr richtig fette Partys oder bleibt ihr erstmal eine Woche im Bett vorm Fernseher?


Unmittelbar nach dem Examen gibts bei uns nix. Leider.

Was es allerdings gibt, ist das groe Universittsfest im Juli. Auf der Hofgartenwiese, groer Festakt, fr die Absolventen so richtig schn feierlich mit Talar und Hut und nachher groes Htewerfen... und abends Universittsball im Maritim. Ich freu mich drauf wie Sau. Man macht halt nur einmal Examen.


Heute offiziell geladen worden. 17.+18.11.
Ich geh dann mal durchdrehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## gherkin

@ Julchen: Ich starte auch heute mit der Wiederholung. Erstmal Innere. Habe mir nochmal das Fallbuch Innere dazu rausgeholt. Beantworte dann die Fragen. Versuche zu dem Thema alles (mglichst strukturiert haha) aufzusagen was mir so einfllt (Def, tiologie, Pathophysio, Symptomatik, Diagnostik, Therapie, Komplikationen) und lese dann in meinen Unterlagen nach. Aber das Problem mit "ach ja klar" und dem selber nicht drauf kommen hab ich auch...

----------


## Milana

> Ich hoffe, in der Phase komme ich auch irgendwann an - im Moment berwiegt die Panik nie und nimmer rechtzeitig fertig zu werden.


Also so richtig empfehlen kan ich diese Grundeinstellung nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wei auch schon lnger, dass ich niemals so fertig werde, dass ich das Gefhl habe, alles einmal gemacht zu haben, aber wenn ich mit dieser unfassbaren Disziplin weitermache, dann werde ich nicht mal mit einem Fach fertig. Aber was soll man machen, muss man halt so gut man kann weiter machen. Dieses selbstorganisierte Lernen war ja noch nie was fr mich, wie gut, dass der Rest des Studiums so verschult war  :bhh:

----------


## Thunderstorm

> FFP ist ja Plasma, also wirds ABO kompatibel transfundiert.Im Plasma ist alles drin, Immunglobuline, Gerinnungsfaktoren, Komplement, Albumin und eben die Antikrper gegen das Ag, das nicht auf deinen Erys sitzt.


Ja, aber was ist dann der Unterschied zu "normalen" Plasma, welches nicht (!) ABO-kompatibel transfundiert wird (wg. der Isoagglutinine)???

----------


## -Julchen-

> Ja, aber was ist dann der Unterschied zu "normalen" Plasma, welches nicht (!) ABO-kompatibel transfundiert wird (wg. der Isoagglutinine)???


Hm, sorry, dann hab ich nicht kapiert was du meintest. Was genau meinst du denn mit "normalem" Plasma? Ich find berall nur therapeutisches Plasma=FFP. Darin sind doch auch Isoagglutinine. Deswegen ja kompatibel oder eben minor-kompatibel, also A oder B kann auch AB haben. Im Notfall ja eh immer AB-FFPs.

----------


## Saphira.

So ich mach jetzt Schluss fr heute. Der Kittel ist gebgelt, die Tasche gleich gepackt und dann geht es morgen wohl los... bis die Tage!

----------


## Milana

Guten Morgen und euch allen einen erfolgreichen Lerntag heute! 
Ich mache mir jetzt erstmal einen Schlachtplan, damit ich so ungefhr wei, was ich wann wiederhole. Und dann werde ich genauso planlos weiterlernen wie vorher  :Grinnnss!:  

Heute in zwei Wochen geht es los *bibber* 
Nachdem ich gestern so einen richtigen Durchhnger hatte (und meine arme Lerngruppe wahrscheinlich schon tdlich angenervt ist...), vertraue ich heute auf den Gute-Laune-Krutertee und hoffe, dass ich heute Nachmittag nicht wieder so tzend drauf bin, das hlt man ja echt nicht aus. 

So und jetzt ein kleiner Abstecher in die Innere Medizin  ::-stud:

----------


## papiertiger

hehe, Gute-Laune-Tee trinke ich auch gerade. Hilft aber nicht so. Zwei Wochen sind viel zu lange noch.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Guten Morgen  :Grinnnss!:  

Sagt mal ist bei Euch das Wetter auch so traumhaft schn? Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein - so kann man auf dem Balkon lernen und das im November - genial  :Grinnnss!: 

@xhp19
Lieben Dank fr Deinen Tip! Mit der DR Radio bekommt man tatschlich mal einen berblick! 

Aber eine Frage aus meinen Altprotokollen konnte ich nicht lsen: wenn man akzidentell zu viel Schilddrsenhormone einnimmt, weil man abnehmen will: wie verhlt sich Thyreglobulin und wie unterscheidet sich das Ganze von einer "echten" Hyperthyreose? Ich bekomme da gerade einen Knoten ins Hirn - kann mir jemand bei der Antwort helfen?

Ich hoffe, ich komme heute mit Nuklearmedizin durch - aber ich muss noch 4 Themen (Nieren, GI-Trakt, Tumore allgemein und den Rest Schilddrse) aufarbeiten und gelernt habe ich davon ja noch nicht wirklich etwas...

Heute Abend be ich dann mal mit einer Freundin die krperliche Untersuchung und morgen Abend geht's schon wieder los - die nchste Freundin ist fertig und wird abgeholt! Ich glaube ich habe mich noch nie durch so viele Sektsorten probiert wie in dieser Prfungszeit  :Guinness:  :Woow: 

Und nein - ich finde die Zeit bis zur Prfung ist viel zu kurz - ich wei gar nicht, wie ich das alles schaffen soll...

----------


## -Julchen-

So, nach einem ausgiebeigen Geburtstagsfrhstck mit meinem Freund sitz ich auch wieder am Schreibtisch. Heut wird HNO wiederholt damit ich morgen in der Lerngruppe die andern lchern kann :Grinnnss!: 
Und heut Abend noch Essen gehen und mit den ganzen Kumpels von meinem Freund was trinken :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Hatte nicht irgendwer mal geschrieben dass es fr diese Epikrise ne Vorlage gibt? Wr total nett wenn das jemand hier posten knnte! Ich verzweifel da sonst noch dran...

EDIT: Hab grad das hier im Forum gefunden:
Protokoll alt.doc

Das schafft man doch NIEMALS alles zu untersuchen, oder?

----------


## altalena

Danke euch. Die belkeit u Nervositt hat im Laufe des Tages ziemlich zugenommen.... Naja, jetzt gibt's einfach mal kein Zurck mehr, wa!? Meld mich dann Donnerstag wieder.
@ Julchen: meine Daumen sind auch gedrckt. Wir kriegen das hin.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Viel Erfolg, drcke fest die Daumen!

----------


## papiertiger

Hier auch gedrckte Daumen! Wird!

----------


## xhp19

Alles Gute Altalena!!! Du machst das!! Daumen sind gedrckt fr die nchsten zwei Tage.

----------


## Milana

Hier auch super fest gedrckte Daumen! Du schaffst das! Gebt mir ein A! Gebt mir ein L! Gebt mit ein T! Gebt mir ein A!  :Top: 

@thunder: Hab neulich im Fallbuch was dazu gelesen und fr unwichtig erachtet, aber fr dich noch mal rausgesucht  :bhh: 
Schockform -- HZV -- PCWP -- peripherer Gefwiderstand
Volumenmangel -- vermindert -- vermindert -- erhht
kardiogen -- stark vermindert -- stark erhht -- stark erhht
septisch, frh -- normal/erhht -- normal -- vermindert
septisch, spt -- vermindert -- normal/erhht -- normal/erhht
anaphylaktisch -- vermindert -- normal -- vermindert
Vielleicht kannst du daraus was ableiten?

----------


## gherkin

> Julchen liegt bestimmt irgendwo rum und schlft erstmal ihren Vollrausch aus 
> 
> Ich gehe am ersten Tag im Hosenanzug und am zweiten wei ich noch nicht. Ich wrde gern ein Kleid anziehen, aber dazu hab ich keinen passenden Blazer und frage mich also genau das Gegenteil... ist Kleid mit Strickjckchen schick genug? 
> 
> Achman, ich kriege HNO einfach nicht in mein Hirn, irgendwas weigert sich da vehement. Und dmliche Nachbarn, die schon seit ner Stunde wieder irgendwas bohren auf ihrer Laien-Baustelle in der Garage...



Kommt auf Kleid und Strickjacke an  :hmmm...: . Aber ich denke schon. Was die Baustelle angeht sind wir Leidensgenossen. Nachdem unser Nachbarhaus erst abgerissen wurde, wird jetzt ein neues hingebaut. Seit Monaten geht das schon... furchtbar ist das

----------


## cicely

Glckwunsch Julchen, altalena und den anderen, die es schon geschafft haben!  ::-dance: 

Ich muss noch eineinhalb Wochen durchhalten... Sitze heute an meinem vierten Fach (Strahlentherapie), mit dem ich mich noch kaum beschftigt habe.  :schnarch...: 

@Kleidung: Ich werde an beiden Tagen einen Hosenanzug anziehen. Hatte fr den zweiten Tag auch zuerst an ein Kleid gedacht, aber hatte das gleiche Problem wie du, Milana, mit dem fehlenden Blazer... aber eine einigermaen edle Strickjacke ist auch vllig in Ordnung, finde ich! Hab ich nur auch keine passende, daher habe ich mich fr die einfache Lsung entschieden anstatt nochmal einkaufen zu gehen.

----------


## -Julchen-

Danke an euch alle frs Daumen drcken!  :Grinnnss!:  Heut hab ich erstmal ausgiebeig mit meinem Freund gefrhstckt, ohne schlechtes Gewissen, hab ja eh nix zu tun  :Grinnnss!:  Gestern waren wir zusammen im Kino, nachdem natrlich mit den anderen Prflingen der obligatorische Sekt gekpft wurde. So ganz realisiert hab ich das aber noch nicht, was es wirklich heit, fertig! Und gestern konnt ich mich auch noch garnicht richtig freuen, da war ich einfach nur k.o.. Aber so langsam wird mir klar, dass ich jetzt Freizeit habe  :hmmm...: 
Und es ist wirklich halb so schlimm alles, sogar der erste Tag war nicht so schlimm wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte!
Ich wusste bei Weitem nicht alles was gefragt wurde, gestern bei Ansthesie und ARDS hatte ich einen ziemlichen blackout, hab nichtmal den Horovitz Quotient zusammengebracht obwohl ich das Thema zig mal mit meinem Freund durchgegangen bin. naja, sowas kommt vor und ist auch nicht weiters schlimm. Die Prfer helfen einem wirklich. Und am Ende zhlt eh nur, dass ich zufrieden mit meiner Leistung und der Note bin und es endlich vorbei ist.
Haltet durch und macht euch nicht allzu verrckt. Ihr schafft das alle auch locker!
@Milana: Endspurt dann ist es geschafft :Top:

----------


## Saphira.

> Ich wrde gern ein Kleid anziehen, aber dazu hab ich keinen passenden Blazer und frage mich also genau das Gegenteil... ist Kleid mit Strickjckchen schick genug?


Ich hatte ein Kleid und ein Strickjckchen an  :Grinnnss!:  habe mich darum wohl gefhlt und es sah trotzdem (haben zumindest alle gesagt) sehr schick aus!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

_Die Liste_
Nepo: 4.11. 
Saphira: 10.11. 
Altalena: 18.11.  
Julchen: 19.11. ::-stud: 
papiertiger 26.11.
Milana: 26.11.
Thunderstorm: 30.11.
Xhp19: 1.12.
gherkin: 1.12.
Amygdala88:
Elena1989: 7.12.                      



Glckwunsch Julchen!

----------


## Solara

Der Tigerin und Milana gedrckte Daumen fr jetzt! Noch noch ganz kurz und ihr habt es geschafft! 

Und dem Rest: das wird!! Ihr packt das!!

----------


## Milana

Geschafft! Danke frs Drcken! 
Nchterne Infos folgen... morgen vielleicht oder so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gherkin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, dann feiern schn!!!

----------


## Elena1989

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!

----------


## -Julchen-

Yeah, Milana!!! ::-dance:  Glckwunsch!
Und an Papiertiger auch!

----------


## doni

Ich leite mir das so ab (weiss nicht ob es stimmt!) : Hast ja erwhnt, dass es einen Druckgradienten gibt. Somit ist der periphere Druck niedriger als "normal" und muss durch Erhhung des Widerstands kompensiert werden. Mit Nachlastsenkern dilatierst du diese Gefe und der Druck sinkt zu stark.

----------


## gherkin

Was fr ein Gefhl, fertig................ unglaublich, unbeschreiblich, total surreal!

----------


## Amygdala88

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, gherkin! ::-bee:

----------


## papiertiger

Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Thunderstorm

Juchhu gherkin  :Party:  meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch!!! Geniee dieses unbeschreibliche Gefhl!

Wo steckt xhp19? Ich hoffe "xhp19" feiert einfach so viel, dass er / sie sich einfach hier nicht melden kann  :bhh: 

@ cicely: go go go - noch ein paar Stunden und Du hast es geschafft! Meine Daumen sind fest gedrckt!

----------


## Laelya

> Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schne Feiertage und wnsche natrlich ein erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr. Meine Stelle fngt am Montag an. Ich hab schon ein bisschen Angst vorm Ernst des Lebens


der ernst des Lebens ist nur halb so schlimm  :hmmm...:

----------


## Amygdala88

> der ernst des Lebens ist nur halb so schlimm



Das hoffe ich auch! Bei mir geht es Mitte Februar los, ein paar Tage "Schonfrist" habe ich also noch, aber der Gedanke daran macht mich doch ein wenig nervs  ::-winky:

----------


## Nelaris

Ist noch jemand hier?  :Smilie:

----------


## cicely

Ich  ::-winky:

----------


## Milana

Musste grade nachrechnen, ob das "mein" Thread war. Aber kurz hochgescrollt... offenbar  :Grinnnss!:

----------

